# Digit PC Game Suggestion Thread v2.0



## topgear (Mar 26, 2013)

Here comes the TDF PC Game Suggestion Thread 2.0 with a new look and feel. Thanks to all those who were involved in making and maintaining the first Pc Game Suggestion thread. But the previous thread just got too messy and hard to maintain anymore due to several reasons so here comes the re-fresh.

Follow the rules to suggest, add or remove any games from the lists . A game suggested by you may or may not be included on the list and the same is true if you request to remove a game from the list. It depends on the how much proper suggestion/removal post is there for a game . *In case of any disputes the decision of collaborators/mods should be considered as final*. Any post failed to comply the rules shall be removed without any notice . Try to avoid monosymbolic responses as well. 

Hard Links : ( Just for Safety ) 



*100 Must Play Games*


*Games You Should Play*


*MultiPlayer [only] Game List*


*Indie Games You Must Play*
​


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

This is basically the version 2.0 of the previous Thread. It was getting kind of messy so here is the new Thread for everyone. I thank to all the TDF members who have done real hard work to make this happen.
Topgear
Piyush
Thetechfreak
Tkin
Alok
Zangestu
Theserpent
and many others but I don't remember their username right now. 

Special thanks to Topgear for making this new thread and supporting the new idea.

Here is the link to the Old Thread if someone wants to Dig up

Suggest Me a Game [PC]

I have made 4 sheets
*1. Games you Must Play  (Basically top 100 games as per TDF users)
2. Games You Should Play (Extension for top 100 list)
3. MultiPlayer Games (MP only Games which don't have SP)
4. Indie Games You Must Play (One of the best Indie Games)*

There are 4 editors for these Sheets and if some editing is finalized but not done then contact the active member and he will do the editing.
1. Me (Gameranand)
2. Topgear
3. Piyush
4. Tkin

And I have specified rules to add any game to list for every list on proper post. Read them and then suggest, any suggestion without following the rules won't be valid and will be discarded.

*RULES*

1. Name the game you want to add in the list with information columns on the sheet
2. Name the game with which you want it to replace
3. State reasons how the game you mentioned to added is better than the one already in the list.


NOTE - Any game that gets replaced from this list will go to Games You Must Play Sheet.

Link of Sheet for Editors
Games You Must Play
[gs]0Ap8Q0Y7xp59sdGRxTy1UV1hKdy1maUs5N1FWb19ZRUE&usp[/gs]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

This is the Games You should Play and is the Extension to the main list so if you think that a game should be here then post and it will be added if game gets enough support.

*RULES*
1. Name the Game you want to added to the list with information
2. Give a Short description about the game along with reasons to add the game to the list
3. Give the game a rating

Link of Sheet
Games You Should Play
[gs]0Ap8Q0Y7xp59sdEQ1ci1PZks5NFlRcVZxWEhuY0RtVVE&usp[/gs]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

This is a MP only list and again MP only list which means that if a game has Good enough SP and very good MP then also it won't be here.

*RULES*
1. Name the Game you want to added to the list with information
2. Give a Short description about the game along with reasons to add the game to the list
3. Give the game a rating

Link of Sheet
Mulitiplayer Games
[gs]0Ap8Q0Y7xp59sdE9kNktmZnlGVHpnX2hUV1V5UDBDcHc&usp[/gs]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

This the list for Indie Games, Credit for this goes to Alok who made the Thread in Indie Section. I have made the sheet with that thread.

*RULES*
1. Name the Game you want to added to the list with information
2. Give a Short description about the game along with reasons to add the game to the list
3. Give the game a rating

Link of Sheet
Indie Games You Must Play
[gs]0Ap8Q0Y7xp59sdEhHOE5QVDNMdVRGUkpFVHhxVkYzT2c&usp[/gs]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2013)

This is Sheet for Co-Op games. I have added a Column of Co-Op method. As I have not played all of them so there could be some mistake in that, please inform about that.

Link for Editing
Co-Op Games you Must Play
[gs]0Ap8Q0Y7xp59sdGdCYTVTRGo1OVlocWlvTF9MNTJvbXc&usp[/gs]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2013)

Alright fellas please pour in with your suggestions and feedback. We are open for everyone.


----------



## logout20 (Apr 2, 2013)

should play *vintage* list

Brian lara cricet 2007 - Codemasters - sports
Gun - story,gameplay,western feeling- capcom - tps
Onimusa 3 -story -capcom -??
total overdose - music ,story.




not that much into gaming like you guys...an 8 month old pc user so dont me.latest one i finished is far cry 3 with jason broady .currently on The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim..used to play a lot (12-13 hours) on PS2 at game parlours 7 years back...currently dont have a dedicated gaming pc (using my laptop)..but gonna get one....

And thnx for the list guys...thnx for all the hard wrk you guys have done to manage those lists..


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 2, 2013)

The new lists are great, a much needed update. Great work guys!!

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2013)

logout20 said:


> Brian lara cricet 2007 - Codemasters - sports
> Gun - story,gameplay,western feeling- capcom - tps
> Onimusa 3 -story -capcom -??
> total overdose - music ,story.



Guys please follow the rules to add the game. I mean 2 words can't be considered as reasons alright. Please follow the steps for suggestion.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2013)

Visiting this thread for the first time. Good presentation, nice and clean.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Visiting this thread for the first time. Good presentation, nice and clean.



Thanks for the compliment, coming to forum after quite a long time eh.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Thanks for the compliment, coming to forum after quite a long time eh.



Nah man. I'm always active, though only restricted to DOTA 2 thread 
Today I am/was surfing some other threads too. Came across this one, the new bethesda game (even though they are publishing it and not developing it) and some other sections


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 22, 2013)

A small correction..in the list 100 must play games,
Dishonored is spelled as Disnonored.. Please correct it


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> A small correction..in the list 100 must play games,
> Dishonored is spelled as Disnonored.. Please correct it



Sure, will do that in evening.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 26, 2013)

*Adventure Games:*

1) Broken Sword series. It is a *must* play. All of them 8/10
2) Cognition: An Erica Reed Thriller - It's about a clairvoyant girl named Erica Reed who works as an FBI detective. She is investigating a string of serial murders and it turns out that there is a killer who is also killing serial killers. Extremely wonderful story line, also partially developed in India and is an Indie game  

Action RPG:

Overlord series. I can't believe people here haven't played it yet. It's a game where you are the Overlord of darkness and control minions to do warfare (you can fight yourself too). Everything about these games are great - the graphics, story, set pieces, humour, dialogue, etc.

Overlord 1 - 8.5/10
Overlord: Raising Hell - 8/10
Overlord 2 - 8/10

*Get this game guys*, it is one of the most light hearted yet compelling games I played in a very long time.


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2013)

Never Heard of Broken Sword .. can you add a little more details ?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 27, 2013)

There is no Mario or Super Mario 
I know it was firstly developed for Wii
But it is also released on PC


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> Never Heard of Broken Sword .. can you add a little more details ?



Yes. Broken Sword is a series of adventure games centered on a tourist-cum-bail-bonds-seller George Stobbart. He and a friend he meets on a trip to France, Nico Collard, keep getting into the wrong places at the wrong time. Over the four games their relationship develops (including a breakup); a lot of humour and a lot of mystery follows. It goes into themes of Christian mythology; mostly related to the Knights Templar. The story in all the games is very well done and the set pieces are quite breathtaking (and good music, provided you can tolerate dated graphics). Mostly involves government conspiracies involving various churches and even the mafia, with just a whiff of supernatural stuff going on. Very intriguing story and worth your time  

Broken Sword is one the classics for the adventure game genre....


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2013)

^^ thanks for the info .. sounds very interesting.


----------



## Alok (May 8, 2013)

@Gameranand Add "Zuma Revenge" in indie list.


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2013)

Add Bioshock Infinite too


----------



## darkv0id (May 13, 2013)

^What game should we remove? (I am assuming you mean to add Infinite to the 100 must play list)


----------



## d3p (May 13, 2013)

Add Sniper Elite V2. Pretty much good & neat game. Must play for sniper lovers.


----------



## Hrishi (May 13, 2013)

Is it possible to add Flight simulator/Fighter games in the list ? I couldn't find one.
My recommendation would be : 1.Hawx/Hawx2. - would love to see even better recommendation in this category.


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2013)

Here are some Updates
1. Spelling Correction for Dishonored
2. Added Bioshock Infinite to Must Play and Moved Bioshock 2 to Games you should Play List
3. Added Zuma's Revenge to Indie Games List



Alok said:


> @Gameranand Add "Zuma Revenge" in indie list.


Done.



theserpent said:


> Add Bioshock Infinite too


Done.



darkv0id said:


> ^What game should we remove? (I am assuming you mean to add Infinite to the 100 must play list)


Bioshock 2 Moved.



d3p said:


> Add Sniper Elite V2. Pretty much good & neat game. Must play for sniper lovers.



Let others comment and if approved then it would be added.



Rishi. said:


> Is it possible to add Flight simulator/Fighter games in the list ? I couldn't find one.
> My recommendation would be : 1.Hawx/Hawx2. - would love to see even better recommendation in this category.



HAWX is already is must play list.
Also see the Aerial Combat Genre for recommendations. I think I have added a few from that genre also.


*NOTE* - Please Follow the rules to add or remove the games from the list and recommendations. I am repeating the same thing again and again for no use at all. Everyone is just giving the name and no nothing about the game. Even if game is popular then also give information about the game. 

Coming to Forum after a long time thats why the delay in edition process.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 18, 2013)

so u guys finally made another thread for this nice......

i want unreal tournament to be added to the list i know its a very old game but the fps feeling it gives along with playing environment is really unforgettable the game has recieved many games of the year award and needless to say its unreal engine revolutionized gaming.........


----------



## darkv0id (May 18, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> so u guys finally made another thread for this nice......
> 
> i want unreal tournament to be added to the list i know its a very old game but the fps feeling it gives along with playing environment is really unforgettable the game has recieved many games of the year award and needless to say its unreal engine revolutionized gaming.........



Umm, we already have Unreal Tournament 2004 on the list.


----------



## Nipun (May 18, 2013)

Can't find Just Cause 2 in the list. It's a TPS open world action adventure game from Avalanche Studios. Add it.


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2013)

+1 to just cause 2


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 18, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Umm, we already have Unreal Tournament 2004 on the list.



unreal tournament 2004 was not as successful as unreal tournament classic........ from my view classic is still the best .....


----------



## darkv0id (May 18, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> unreal tournament 2004 was not as successful as unreal tournament classic........ from my view classic is still the best .....



"More successful" does not necessarily mean "better". I'm not saying which game is better, it's just that the 100 must-play list is a starting point of sorts, and UT2004 has improved graphics and slightly larger community (as of now), while keeping the UT99 gameplay, so it's somewhat easier for a newbie to get into. UT2004 is to UT '99 what CS:GO is to CS 1.6.

I think we should best wait for other's opinions to decide which game of the two should be included in the list.


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2013)

I will not edit the Sheet unless you guys follow the rules to add the games. 
I mean I repeated this many times, how hard it is to mention the name of the Sheet you want the game to be mentioned and a short description.


----------



## pramudit (May 24, 2013)

Add to games you should play 
Delta force - a very good shooter game although very much old now 
Carmageddon carpocalypse now - it's fun to destroy others car while racing, good game play

Check the release date of assassins creed 2 and replace aoe 3 with 2 coz aoe 2 is much better to play although inferior in graphics


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2013)

+1 to aoe 2 inplace of aoe 3


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2013)

pramudit said:


> Add to games you should play
> Delta force - a very good shooter game although very much old now
> Carmageddon carpocalypse now - it's fun to destroy others car while racing, good game play
> 
> Check the release date of assassins creed 2 and replace aoe 3 with 2 coz aoe 2 is much better to play although inferior in graphics



1. I removed Delta Force because the game is too old and doesn't gives something extra ordinary on the table, also this list are for new gamers not the mature gamers and I guess they can skip this game without missing anything.
2. Let others comment then it will be added.
3. Whats wrong ?? I have given the details from Wiki.


----------



## .jRay. (May 27, 2013)

Dave. FTW


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2013)

@gameranand & topgear: Add Fable its the best open world RPG..though I've not played but I'm sure many others in TDF had


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 1. I removed Delta Force because the game is too old and doesn't gives something extra ordinary on the table, also this list are for new gamers not the mature gamers and I guess they can skip this game without missing anything.
> 2. Let others comment then it will be added.
> 3. Whats wrong ?? I have given the details from Wiki.



agree with 1 delta force especially DF1 are really too old also give no special feeling while playing.......
and ya aoe 2 is more dun than aoe 3 imo



Zangetsu said:


> @gameranand & topgear: Add Fable its the best open world RPG..though I've not played but I'm sure many others in TDF had


fable is there for pc?


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2013)

Fable ( TLC ) and Fable 3 ( and some DLCs ) is available for pc.


----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2013)

WHat games do you think would run on HD7480 card, 3.6ghz cpu. monitor is 1080p?


----------



## pramudit (May 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 1. I removed Delta Force because the game is too old and doesn't gives something extra ordinary on the table, also this list are for new gamers not the mature gamers and I guess they can skip this game without missing anything.
> 2. Let others comment then it will be added.
> 3. Whats wrong ?? I have given the details from Wiki.



1&2- ok 
3- it says assassins creed 2 release date as 3-4-2012 which isn't possible
Ps- I don't know exact date but it released before brotherhood.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> fable is there for pc?



yes...actually it was released for XBOX360 but later MS ported it to PC also (took some time)
Fable 3 is not that good (from reviews)


----------



## rock2702 (May 28, 2013)

Is gta iv for pc a must play game? I am thinking of getting it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Is gta iv for pc a must play game? I am thinking of getting it.



it has nice graphics but pc port sucks real bad...........


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Is gta iv for pc a must play game? I am thinking of getting it.



Must play not for sure IMO but many people like this so majority wins here  and even with the last released patch the graphics did not look so well unless you are using couple of mods.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 13, 2013)

plz tell me some  Free2play FPS games with multiplayer....


----------



## Flash (Jun 13, 2013)

^ Blacklight Retribution


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2013)

^^
Team Fortress 2. It's one of the most played games on Steam.




rock2702 said:


> Is gta iv for pc a must play ? I am thinking of getting it.



Hell yes


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 13, 2013)

Also Planetside 2, if your rig can handle it, that is.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 13, 2013)

ok thank you!!


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 21, 2013)

Please suggest me some rpg|shooter in which there is no feeling of being 'alone', like exploring a dark dungeon all alone. 

Something like Call of duty or assassins creed series. My PC prolly won't run BF3, but runs COD:MW3/dishonored just fine 

Thanks


----------



## Flash (Jun 21, 2013)

^ Gears of war.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> Please suggest me some rpg|shooter in which there is no feeling of being 'alone', like exploring a dark dungeon all alone.
> 
> Something like Call of duty or assassins creed series. My PC prolly won't run BF3, but runs COD:MW3/dishonored just fine
> 
> Thanks



Play Fallout 3 or Fallout New Vegas and get companions. 
Also Borderlands series would be nice. 



OT - Coming here after quite long time, feels nice.


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2013)

^ it's nice to see you back in business  anyway, any recent game you would like to add like CoJ Gunslinger ? Sorry, but can't say a lot why this should be added as my gfx card is gone and MSI is playing some dirty game with that anyway, I played the game while playing a little it's like hearing a bed time story and all the actions from CoJ Bound in Blood.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone please tell me a good action-flight game (with helicopter/bomber plane).
not simulator type.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^ it's nice to see you back in business  anyway, any recent game you would like to add like CoJ Gunslinger ? Sorry, but can't say a lot why this should be added as my gfx card is gone and MSI is playing some dirty game with that anyway, I played the game while playing a little it's like hearing a bed time story and all the actions from CoJ Bound in Blood.



I haven't played the game much as my HDD is gone for some days and will be getting the new one on Monday, but from what I have played the gameplay is real nice, can't comment on the story as I have to complete the game to comment on it. But gameplaywise it can be added.

How about GRID 2 and Metro Last Light. I haven't played them but there was a lot of hype for both the games on the forums, how well did it go. Do they deserve the hype and are nice game worth adding or not ??


TechnoHolic said:


> Anyone please tell me a good action-flight game (with helicopter/bomber plane).
> not simulator type.



HAWX. If you want galaxy explorer games then DarkStar One and FreeLancer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> How about GRID 2 and *Metro Last Light*. I haven't played them but there was a lot of hype for both the games on the forums, how well did it go. Do they deserve the hype and are nice game worth adding or not ??


Metro:LL is getting good positive reviews from many sites  so its a must play


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2013)

I am not putting games in the table from the Site. I'll put it in if TDF members think its worth it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 5, 2013)

Guys, any good psychological thriller or horror, like you know mindf**k games or something like Cryostasis? I don't want old ones, pretty graphics are always welcome.


----------



## darkv0id (Jul 5, 2013)

How about Amnesia: The Dark Descent ?

And Slender if you can handle it (I quit within the first ~5-10 mins).


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 5, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> How about Amnesia: The Dark Descent ?
> 
> And Slender if you can handle it (I quit within the first ~5-10 mins).



The have played first few minutes of Amnesia : Dark Descent , seemed boring and I was kind of stuck.
But I have read at many blogs , that it'll feel better and interesting after an hour or so.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2013)

^^ like some pretty girls pretty games of the recent time are getting dumber ( though not all ) and I think I've suggested you Nosfeartu before but it's a old gem and one more is Call of Chulthulu - it will give you the shiver and chill on the spine. only play if you dare to 

@ *gameranand* - have not tried Grid 2 but Metro LL is a good game - the atmosphere, heart touching storyline, action and overall gameplay - its' good in every side only except enemy human AI.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

OK Will add Metro LL then but in which one Must Play list or Should Play List ??


----------



## darkv0id (Jul 6, 2013)

^ Should play imo. It's a great game; but it doesn't belong in the top 100. Let's see what the others think.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 6, 2013)

Here's a suggestion if TDF members agree.

1. Name the game you want to add in the list with information columns on the sheet
NFS Shift 2 Unleashed   -  should go to must play list

genre - Racing  - Semi Simulator
Date - 4th Aug 2011
Slightly Mad Studios  - EA
Shift 2: Unleashed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


3. Name the game with which you want it to replace
NFS Shift (first)
can be moved to should play list

2.  / 4. / 5.  State the Reasons why it should be added /  State reasons why game should be deleted from this list / State reasons how the game you mentioned to added is better than the one already in the list.

I think Shift 2 is better than first overall
  - Better graphics,
  - Better Career Mode
  - More Cars / Tracks
  - Better Handling   / Helmet Cam is great 

Even though I played Shift 1 before, it didn't feel repeating the same again. It was a much better experience.

Shift 2  to needs to be in either Must play or should play list.   
No strong reason to delete NFS shift  (you may move it to should play list)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Here's a suggestion if TDF members agree.
> 
> 1. Name the game you want to add in the list with information columns on the sheet
> NFS Shift 2 Unleashed   -  should go to must play list
> ...



This Rule is already in place but hardly anyone follow them.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> This Rule is already in place but hardly anyone follow them.



Did I miss some rule here ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

Nope you didn't.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 7, 2013)

Shift 2 is a must play game. The realism, the sheer concentration you have to put, the way every car behaves, its simply a must play. The only issue is that many casual gamers don't like for the above stated reasons . But every racing fan must play it to experience first class racing.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

I heard that control was behaving weird at the launch of the game. Is it rectified with the patches ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I heard that control was behaving weird at the launch of the game. Is it rectified with the patches ??



There was a car floating problem AFAIK. Some mods claimed a fix, but I didn't try them. And I wasn't eligible for the patches, if you know what I mean


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

Some texture issues are not much of a problem but when the game was launched then I remember that controls were really weird and all so I played the game for some time but couldn't handle the controls so left it. I am interested if they have been rectified so that I can play the damn game.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Some texture issues are not much of a problem but when the game was launched then I remember that controls were really weird and all so I played the game for some time but couldn't handle the controls so left it. I am interested if they have been rectified so that I can play the damn game.



I completer 75% of the game, but didn't face any control issue. Actually the thing is, in many cars, the default setting (the tuning settings) are not race centric. so, adjusting settings like lockover and such could make the steering response faster. Also, the game is quite realistic, so getting used to response might have took some time.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I completer 75% of the game, but didn't face any control issue. Actually the thing is, in many cars, the default setting (the tuning settings) are not race centric. so, adjusting settings like lockover and such could make the steering response faster. Also, the game is quite realistic, so getting used to response might have took some time.



I will roger that. Will play the game when I get some time.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

Alright here are some alterations that I made
1. Added Metro Last Light in Should Play List

Now I want to ask these and will act accordingly
1. Should Fable be added considering that its a very old game and new generation might not bear those graphics
2. Should I add Shift 2 in any list
3. Should COJ Gunslinger be added
4. Should GRID 2 be added
5. Should I sort the games according to Genres or current scenario is OK.

More suggestions are always welcome


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 1. Should Fable be added considering that its a very old game and new generation might not bear those graphics



have u played it?
well I have not coz when it was released for PC..my config was not compatible..but I saw 2~3 times my frnd playing on his PC.
graphics looked good,and he said it was the best RPG he played ever  bcoz of gr8 story & awesome gameplay 
he completed it 5 times ( for different endings and different Karma levels)
I am yet to play it...it has got huge gameplay time


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> have u played it?
> well I have not coz when it was released for PC..my config was not compatible..but I saw 2~3 times my frnd playing on his PC.
> graphics looked good,and he said it was the best RPG he played ever  bcoz of gr8 story & awesome gameplay
> he completed it 5 times ( for different endings and different Karma levels)
> I am yet to play it...it has got huge gameplay time



Yes I have played the game and its pretty good also.

Also please answer the other questions.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Alright here are some alterations that I made
> 1. Added Metro Last Light in Should Play List
> 
> Now I want to ask these and will act accordingly
> ...



Shift 2, GRiD 2 ( replace Grid ) and CoJ Gunslinger - add all of them into the should play list.

As now we have  somewhat mature list adding games according to genre sounds like a nice idea.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2013)

I disagree on replacement of Grid 1 because I am playing GRID 2 and its good standalone game but nowhere near Grid 1 which was a very nice mix of Simulation and Arcade. Grid 2 is more arcady than Grid 1 so I will add Grid 2 to the Should Play list but I will change that if needed. 

Here are the changes

1. Added Need For Speed Shift 2 Unleashed to Should Play List
2. Added Call of Juarez GunSlinger to Should Play List
3. Added Grid 2 to Should Play List

*4. All the Sheets are now sorted according to Genres.*

Please Comment and more suggestions are welcome.


----------



## darkv0id (Jul 12, 2013)

^ I'm in complete agreement as far as GRID vs GRID 2 is concerned; another thing which bugged me when I tried GRID 2 was the lack of a cockpit view. I know most people play in 3rd person, but for those who play in cockpit- this is a deal-breaker.

Also, I think we should tag Torchlight 2 as an action-RPG (in the sub-genre), it would be more accurate than calling it a closed RPG imo.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> ^ I'm in complete agreement as far as GRID vs GRID 2 is concerned; another thing which bugged me when I tried GRID 2 was the lack of a cockpit view. I know most people play in 3rd person, but for those who play in cockpit- this is a deal-breaker.



Yes I knew it from the beginning that they are removing cockpit view.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jul 13, 2013)

1. Need for Speed : Porsche Unleashed

2. One of the best racing simulations that I've played. You can tweak every aspect of the car for eg. Tyre, Hood, spoiler and they are not there for the beauty. They play a vital role in how that car would be handled while on the tracks, for eg. you cannot your rain tyres(slicks) on dry road and vice versa. You also have damage factor. It also has a Factory driver mode ( you can call it the new game ++++ ). Very challenging. The sole reason I like and still love this game is how the cars react to your commands. It's like you're driving a real car and all the races require you drives the cars like you own them

3. Games you Must Play

4. Don't know as i've not played all that are mentioned in the list


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2013)

Please Read the first page and see the rules and suggest as per them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

there are many FIFA versions so which is the best & most played version?
I haven't played any of it


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2013)

Latest would be better.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2013)

Added 
Ace Combat Assault Horizon in "Must Play" list. Please comment.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2013)

Guys there are no games for Fighting genre in the list. Should I add them with on in Must Play List.

Here are the details I want
1. Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition or Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition in Must Play List

I want to add this to Must play because this one is simpler to play is nothing less compared to Street Figher games and game have also very nice visuals and blood and gore which is a good thing for me.

2. Then The one left from 1st point and Street Figher X vs Tekken in Should play list.

3. Should I add Sniper Elite V2 in Should Play list ??

*What say you ??*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Guys there are no games for Fighting genre in the list. Should I add them with on in Must Play List.
> 
> Here are the details I want
> 1. Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition or Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition in Must Play List
> ...



Sniper elite v2 is a must play, after all, its the best sniper game 



gameranand said:


> Guys there are no games for Fighting genre in the list. Should I add them with on in Must Play List.
> 
> Here are the details I want
> 1. Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition or Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition in Must Play List
> ...



Sniper elite v2 is a must play, after all, its the best sniper game


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2013)

OK...I'll add sniper Elite. Now I want feedback for other games.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2013)

Sniper Elite V2 is an awesome Sniper-shooter. V2 has lot of good things to explore. Although gameplay is very short, it is worth playing. I'd rate it 9/10.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 22, 2013)

Guys, how's RE: Revelations? I'm terribly bored this month. Finished all the games and can't seem to think of any games at all. Cryostasis was a great game and then there's nothing. Goddarn bored is what I am. 

Also, how's Remember Me? Worth playing?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2013)

^^ Remember Me is worth playing from what reviews i have read. Also, try Sniper:Ghost Warrior 2. Try RE:Raccoon City also.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 22, 2013)

^So Revelations a good zombie game?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, *how's RE: Revelations? *I'm terribly bored this month. Finished all the games and can't seem to think of any games at all. Cryostasis was a great game and then there's nothing. Goddarn bored is what I am.
> 
> Also,* how's Remember Me?* Worth playing?


check out mine 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172895-resident-evil-revelations-2.html#post1976709

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/170162-remember-me-2.html#post1980076


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

Guys there are no games for Fighting genre in the list. Should I add them with on in Must Play List.

Here are the details I want
1. Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition or Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition in Must Play List

I want to add this to Must play because this one is simpler to play is nothing less compared to Street Figher games and game have also very nice visuals and blood and gore which is a good thing for me.

2. Then The one left from 1st point and Street Figher X vs Tekken in Should play list.

*What say you ??*

Also I have added Sniper Elite V2 in the Should Play list.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

For me it's MK rather than SF.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 24, 2013)

For me it's SF rather than MK.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

OK Duly noted. I want more input from others also.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 24, 2013)

Currently playing Deadlight. Amazing game. The atmosphere is terrific. It's a 2.5D post-apocalyptic game. I'd highly suggest you to add that to must-play games.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

OK...Could you please give a short review for the game and also state which game I should remove from that list to fit this one in, with reasons ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2013)

MK Ultimate Edition is new for PC now...will take some time to settle between us
add SF4 to the list


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh boy its 2 against 2. Will add after more inputs, depending on the side they choose.


----------



## d3p (Jul 24, 2013)

My Vote goes to SF.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 24, 2013)

Can somebody suggest me a game for a graphically weak ( GeForce 210 ) computer. I'm interested in adventure and racing games. No horror games please. 

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Can somebody suggest me a game for a graphically weak ( GeForce 210 ) computer. I'm interested in adventure and racing games. No horror games please.
> 
> Shiva



All Indie games.
Also games released on or before 2006 should run fine.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 24, 2013)

Must play titles?? 

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Must play titles??
> 
> Shiva



No. The Indie Games You Must Play titles. Also any games released before 2006.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 24, 2013)

Can I play any game in the 100 games you must play ?? My monitor's resolution is 1366x766. 

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes you can but unfortunately not all of them.
1. You can play all games in Indie Games regardless of their release dates
2. You can play games from other list if they have been released on or before 2006.
I guess I can't be more clearer now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK...Could you please give a short review for the game and also state which game I should remove from that list to fit this one in, with reasons ??



I will. Oh and also I meant in the Indie games list.


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Can I play any game in the 100 games you must play ?? My monitor's resolution is 1366x766.
> 
> Shiva





gameranand said:


> Yes you can but unfortunately not all of them.
> 1. You can play all games in Indie Games regardless of their release dates
> 2. You can play games from other list if they have been released on or before 2006.
> I guess I can't be more clearer now.



Indie game may not taste good for all .. including me but hey, don't start shooting me with BFG for this 

BTW, I was just thinking about the 100 Must play game list and removing some titles for more headroom :

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare / MW2 is better .. Instead of NFS Shift and HP we better add The Run.
Skyrim is better than any previous  Elder Scrolls game so we can only keep it and instead of Hitman BM we better add Absolution.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> BTW, I was just thinking about the 100 Must play game list and removing some titles for more headroom :
> 
> Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare / MW2 is better .. Instead of NFS Shift and HP we better add The Run.
> Skyrim is better than any previous  Elder Scrolls game so we can only keep it and instead of Hitman BM we better add Absolution.



1. Yes but as he said that his computer specifications are pretty low so I asked him to check out Indie games. Even if he download them, then also they don't cost much space and in condition that he don't like the game, he won't regret it.

2. Yes We can add COD MW2 instead of MW also. I added that game because that game is one of the most played MP FPS. But yes we can add the later one as its better than the previous one anyway.

3. For NFS I disagree because both Shift and Hot Pursuit are better than The Run and thats why The run is not in the list. NFS Shift is there because its a new era in NFS as previously NFS series was all about Arcade and Shift changed that and in a good way. Also HP basically saved the series ass from going down and is first one in which we can also play as cop. As for The Run, it didn't got much of positive response from our community or world community also. You can check The Run Thread, people were not so happy with the game at all, thats the reason its not there, but still if people support it then it wil be added as per rules.

4. Yes we can remove other games from Elder Scrolls series to make more room but first we have to think what games we will include in the list as it give free up 2 places and one place is already there. Basically we will have 3 free slots, also please give input on MK or SF because right now its having attention in both direction so basically we want more votes to declare the winner.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2013)

* Lots of games are going to be released next month so we better keep some space on 100s must play game list  talking about shift - can we add shift 2 instead ? 

*COD4 should be moved into MP secx and MW2 should take it place on 100 must play game list.

* About Mortal kombat and SF well my vote is going with SF as for now as I've not played Mk yet, so it would not be wise to comment on MK.

* Finally played Grid 2 a little and I really liked the game and the control system - the flashback feature i though a little funny and not for serious racers but will serve well for arcade racing games lovers like me


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 2. Yes We can add COD MW2 instead of MW also. I added that game because that game is one of the most played MP FPS. But yes we can add the later one as its better than the previous one anyway.



MW2 instead of COD4 !!!   seriously?


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 26, 2013)

Guys should i play Metro LL first or Mass Effect 3 ? I like both genres equally.


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2013)

^^ Metro LL first [ this game is not so long ] and play ME3 later [ as this a RPG game so it will take some long time to finish ]



Gen.Libeb said:


> MW2 instead of COD4 !!!   seriously?



COD4 is better suited for MP.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> COD4 is better suited for MP.



Even today, Modern Warfare is the best single player experience among all other CODs (not played Black Ops2) but that's just my thought (and few people I know).         

Anyways its the thread owners call what to do.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> * Lots of games are going to be released next month so we better keep some space on 100s must play game list  talking about shift - can we add shift 2 instead ?
> 
> *COD4 should be moved into MP secx and MW2 should take it place on 100 must play game list.
> 
> ...



Well next moth some games are releasing but there are handly any new IPs. If a game is worth it then we can always replace the previous one with the latest title.

OK. We can do that, that game is better served in MP section anyway.

OK then SF it is. Will add ASAP.

So what are you suggesting. Adding GRID 2 in list ??



Gen.Libeb said:


> MW2 instead of COD4 !!!   seriously?



As far as SP experience goes then yes. We can't forget that MW2 offers more SP content that MW1. First the campaign and then the Spec Ops is there for SP also if they want to play but MW1 lacks that. Also MW1 is better served as MP game. Please comment if you disagree. We are not the owners or something, we work as a team, as a community. Each and everyone's opinion counts for any game. If you look at the list there are some games there which haven't received any particular good reviews but they are in Must Play list because later with some patches game's bugs were ironed out and game became very good to play. Binary Domain is a prime example in that regard.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 27, 2013)

Started Mass Effect 3.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Started Mass Effect 3.



This is not a Gaming progress Thread. Post in the respective section.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well next moth some games are releasing but there are handly any new IPs. If a game is worth it then we can always replace the previous one with the latest title.
> 
> OK. We can do that, that game is better served in MP section anyway.
> 
> ...



I've played it a very little so let me play it for a little more then we will see  anyway, what's the meaning of "any new *IPs*." ??


----------



## digit1191 (Jul 28, 2013)

IP is the first original game of a series or franchise.. Eg : Dishonored, watch dogs.. you get the idea right... 

you can say a new and original idea.


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2013)

yep, got the idea just nice and fine  thanks a lot.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> yep, got the idea just nice and fine  thanks a lot.



Basically the full form of IP is Intellectual Property.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks to this thread, I found an amazing game; Binary Domain. I don't know how I missed such an awesome game. Graphics are amazing, the premise is great, overall an awesome TPS.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Thanks to this thread, I found an amazing game; Binary Domain. I don't know how I missed such an awesome game. Graphics are amazing, the premise is great, overall an awesome TPS.



TG has played that one..and its from Capcom ..yet to play this


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2013)

Story is great of that game. I played for a while but then because of OS reinstall I paused it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> TG has played that one..and its from Capcom ..yet to play this



Err... Sega. Yep, I didn't know they were still making great games.


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> TG has played that one..and its from Capcom ..yet to play this



do play Inversion also - that's another great game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> do play Inversion also - that's another great game.



Man, I'm gonna come right to you for game suggestions. All the games you've suggested have been awesome, I'm gonna try this too. Thanks, bud. You took the boredom outta my time.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> do play Inversion also - that's another great game.



Gears of War without gravity.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Man, I'm gonna come right to you for game suggestions. All the games you've suggested have been awesome, I'm gonna try this too. Thanks, bud. You took the boredom outta my time.



ya..Bionic Commando also


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ya..Bionic Commando also


I like it, when i jump..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ya..Bionic Commando also



Done. Way back in '08. Sad about GRIN tho.


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Gears of War without gravity.



not entirely but then again I've played GoW fro a very short time only.



Zangetsu said:


> ya..Bionic Commando also



I think you've told me play this before .. I got this game back on 2008 need to find out the DVD.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> not entirely but then again I've played GoW fro a very short time only.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you've told me play this before .. I got this game back on 2008 need to find out the DVD.



Yeah well not exactly copy of the game but does take a lot of inspiration from GOW for sure. 

Here are the changes that I have made this morning

1. Added Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition to Must Play list.
2. Added Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition to Should Play List
3. Added Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 to Must Play List
4. Added Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare to MP List

I have not deleted any games from the Must Play list as suggested by TG because right now I don't have other games to fill up that space. I'll replace them as and when required. Please pour in your suggestions.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey Guys,
Few Days Back my PS3 Died and I went to repair center They Are saying that It is Difficult to repair now as it is quite old. SO Till the PS4 Arrives i am stuck with my old Ps2 and Few Games that i have. I have played Following games on ps2, 
GOD of War Series 
Resident evil 4
Battlefield 2
Final fantasy XII
Silent hill 2,3,Origin 
GTA 3, SA, Liberty City, VC stories,
GUN
Manhunt 2
Loard of the Ring
Cricket 05, F1 06, NFS undercover 1, 2
DMC etc. I want to pass few more months till the ps4 arrives in India. please suggest some games in action,Racing (no NFS please), FPS, RPGs, Or anything which is great. 
Also suggest from where can i get Original Ps2 Games (DVD) in India new or Used.
i Know My ps2 is bit dated but for few Months i can enjoy older games 
Thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2013)

^^ This thread is only for PC games only .. for PS2 create a new thread here:
Consoles
but search around before making a new thread .. there's may be similar query posted before

@ *gameranand* - thanks for the updates.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

Its my pleasure darlin. Always was.


----------



## rst (Aug 11, 2013)

release date of assassin creed 2 is wrong in must play game sheet


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2013)

Then give the correct data.


----------



## rst (Aug 11, 2013)

release date of assassin creed 2
AUS March 4, 2010
EU March 5, 2010
NA March 9, 2010
JP April 30, 2010
---------------------------------------
IN SHORT March 9, 2010


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2013)

OK I'll update whenever I am on PC.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2013)

Updated the Release date of AC 2.


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 21, 2013)

add modern warfare 3 as well in mp list....awesome story with good graphics...

the godfather,sniper ghost warrior 1 & 2,moh taliban....also consider these...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> add modern warfare 3 as well in mp list....awesome story with good graphics...
> 
> the godfather,sniper ghost warrior 1 & 2,moh taliban....also consider these...



1. MW3 is not worth it because it has nothing new to offer.
2. The Godfather is already there in Should Play List.
3. As for Sniper Ghost Warrior, 1 was good but not good to deserve a mention and 2nd part was terrible at best.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 23, 2013)

Please suggest me games from one year back timeline till now, that i MUST play to do justice to my new portable rig.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2013)

1. Bioshock Infinite
2. Tomb raider
3. Dishonored
4. Devil may Cry
5. Ace Combat Assault Horizon
6. Ghost Recon Future Soldier
7. Metro last light
8. Call of Juarez Gunslinger


I guess you have enough now. I know that you have already played Far Cry 3 so didn't suggested that.


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2013)

from last year he can also try sleeping dogs, binary domain, inversion.


----------



## snap (Aug 25, 2013)

+1 to sleeping dogs very good game


----------



## gameranand (Aug 26, 2013)

I think he has already played Sleeping Dogs but nevertheless games suggested by TG are also damn good.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 29, 2013)

suggestions noted and aspired to. Sleeping dogs i finished with my old lappy, i felt it different with the combat style it offered, once mastered with timings, its just super fun. And while amongst explosions, bloody gun fights and car rampages, suddenly jumping off a wall and finding a shrine , then worshiping it with the calm like nothing's happening around was hilarious.

Binary Domain and Inversion i will look forward to. +1 gameranand's suggestions too


----------



## Limitless (Sep 22, 2013)

Which game should I pre-order Batman Arkham Origin or Watch dogs?


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2013)

both games are supposed to be good  if you want a safe bet stick with BM or if you want to take the risk for some thing new dojn't hesitate to get WD


----------



## Gollum (Sep 23, 2013)

IMO pre order is just waste of money, unless you really are a BIG fan.
Just find a good Game store near you and get it straight from them on day ONE.
Never rely on Pre order delivery


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 23, 2013)

could someone please provide me a precise and brief insight on Star-craft series ? i haven't played any of them but looking forward to. Suggest me a title which would be good to start with , for which i wouldn't be missing much of the stories and acquainting with the game-play would be fairly quick... (game should not be older than 2 years back from now)


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2013)

even I want some low down on Star Wars series .. played Star Wars The Force Unleashed II but did not liked it much may be due to bad camera control .. looking forward to play LEGO Star Wars III: The Clone Wars


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yo TG, star wars I played...but no star-craft


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2013)

OK.....Its been a long time since I came here but you know supplementary exams and all. My ass was literally on the line....Anyway back to topic.

Starcraft series is a RTS series is very known for its awesome storyline and gameplay. And trust me the game is really damn good. I played both the starcraft games back to back and never felt like the game was repetitive or anything.
The story is darn good and in both the games the protagonists are different. In the first game you play as James Raynor and in the second game you Play as his Girlfriend. The game is quite challenging if you try to complete all the achievements also but on normal the game is quite forgiving. Take my word that you won't regret playing the game at all.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2013)

nice to see you after 39 days may be  .. welcome back 



sam_738844 said:


> Yo TG, star wars I played...but no star-craft



I must be drowsy  anyway, it's a strategy game series so I think I'll keep my distance from it


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah and now I am back for good. Won't leave now.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 6, 2013)

Specs Intel pentium G2020 With IG
DDR3 RAM 
Monitor _ 1368*720p

Can anyone suggest good Must play game.

i am interested in action, FPS, Racing (F1), 
assasins creed, F12012 ( will it run on medium or low), Dead space 1or mass effect. ( i Really love ME:I on android),

I would love to play F1 2012 if it runs in medium setting lag free.
More must play games?????


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Specs Intel pentium G2020 With IG
> DDR3 RAM
> Monitor _ 1368*720p
> 
> ...



You haven't mentioned your IGP or Motherboard model no. Its hard to give feedback without it, still as a general rule you should be able to play the games you mentioned on Mid-Low settings anyway.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You haven't mentioned your IGP or Motherboard model no. Its hard to give feedback without it, still as a general rule you should be able to play the games you mentioned on Mid-Low settings anyway.



Its Intel DH61WW or something like that


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

add Castlevania:Lords of Shadow in the list


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2013)

^^ Which List ? and a little description and mini review is welcome from you as always.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Which List ? and a little description and mini review is welcome from you as always.



in the OP list...
yeah sure just give me 3~4 days time currently playing the DLC part


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2013)

^^ I mean which list. Must Play or Should Play list.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ I mean which list. Must Play or Should Play list.


must play is 100 only 
add it to should play then


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2013)

OK will add it whenever I get some time.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2013)

any thoughts on Outlast ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2013)

Haven't played the game yet buddy. and what's your thought on Castlevania ??


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2013)

same here .. have not played Castlevania - not getting enough time for gaming but as _Zangetsu_endorsed it  it must be good.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK.....Its been a long time since I came here but you know supplementary exams and all. My ass was literally on the line....Anyway back to topic.
> 
> Starcraft series is a RTS series is very known for its awesome storyline and gameplay. And trust me the game is really damn good. I played both the starcraft games back to back and never felt like the game was repetitive or anything.
> The story is darn good and in both the games the protagonists are different. In the first game you play as James Raynor and in the second game you Play as his Girlfriend. The game is quite challenging if you try to complete all the achievements also but on normal the game is quite forgiving. Take my word that you won't regret playing the game at all.




ok then starcraft is ISO: Gameranand certified   ...but which one to start with? starcraft 2 ?


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ok then starcraft is ISO: Gameranand certified   ...but which one to start with? starcraft 2 ?



He is talking about the newest.. and its expansion.. heart of the swarm..

Amazing game... but the older game is not recommended at this point. I didn't like it... though it was a great game during its release time, the graphics and game play mechanics are old school.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 8, 2013)

I figured, since am well acquainted with blizzard and its once legendary Strategy game (WC3 ROC and TFT), i don't think i will have any problem with coping up with this one. will buy today SC2 and HoS. Thanks anand and all for the heads-up.


----------



## rst (Oct 8, 2013)

I didn't find Tomb Raider 2013 in any list

Its one  of the best game of 2013

great graphics,story and gameplay

Rating 9.1


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ok then starcraft is ISO: Gameranand certified   ...but which one to start with? starcraft 2 ?



Well you can start with Startcraft 1 also but I think the Graphics would be too horrible for you to play it. So just start from Starcraft 2 Wings of Liberty and then Heart of the Swarm. Just a watch a video on Youtube or read about the previous story to get the idea about the story and do the reading or watching story video before starting the game or story would be confusing for you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

how is Saint Rows IV?
my frnd told me its a spoof of multiple games (Mass Effect etc)


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> how is Saint Rows IV?
> my frnd told me its a spoof of multiple games (Mass Effect etc)



Yeah well game is good but not much new if you have played SRTT.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah well game is good but not much new if you have played SRTT.



OK...but is it like GTA or Sleeping Dogs?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2013)

Different than both of them. You have city, crazy weapons, a gang and you need to wreak havoc and kill other things and all. But don't let the description make an understatement about the game, its very fun to play the game.


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> OK...but is it like GTA or Sleeping Dogs?



Its more like prototype than gta... matrix meets gta.. more or less.  Its funny as hell.. just like the previous game. 

You can leap as high as 50 to 100 storeys and throw ppl over a kilometer.. absorb powers, mind control.. elemental mastery.. well I guess u get the idea.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 11, 2013)

I just found Saints Row the third Awesomest of all, the amount of exploding-fun-damage one can inflict to their own twisted mind playing this game is huge, as soon as i get my hands dirty enough on this, i will get the IV, currently stacking up my weapon cache with shark-o-matic shotgun which makes "sharks" pop-out of streets and eat people... Holy Sh...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> I just found Saints Row the third Awesomest of all, the amount of exploding-fun-damage one can inflict to their own twisted mind playing this game is huge, as soon as i get my hands dirty enough on this, i will get the IV, currently stacking up my weapon cache with shark-o-matic shotgun which makes "sharks" pop-out of streets and eat people... Holy Sh...



Nah don't do that. Enjoy SRTT and then play some other games so that you'll miss SR and then play SR4. Its better this way.


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> Its more like prototype than gta... matrix meets gta.. more or less. Its funny as hell.. just like the previous game.
> 
> You can leap as high as 50 to 100 storeys and throw ppl over a kilometer.. absorb powers, mind control.. elemental mastery.. well I guess u get the idea.


But not as gory as [PROTOTYPE]


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 12, 2013)

Walking Dead fans, play 'The Wolf Among Us'. It's too good ! It is more cooler and badass than The Walking Dead


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 14, 2013)

Need suggestion on RPG with full fledged inventory and skill management and solid story-line, please don't suggest games like Kingdome Amalur and the like...already completed dragon age and skyrim series.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 14, 2013)

^ What about witcher 2?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 14, 2013)

Witcher 2 noted, but i started witcher 1 once, DID NOT like it at all..graphics especially actions of the character looked so primitive, also there was very little scope of char customization.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 14, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Witcher 2 noted, but i started witcher 1 once, DID NOT like it at all..graphics especially actions of the character looked so primitive, also there was very little scope of char customization.



Yeah agree with that.But witcher 2 is Amazing.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Yeah agree with that.But witcher 2 is Amazing.



I played Witcher 2 for 2 hours and uninstalled it did not like it.Neither was i a fan of Skyrim.I am more into Jrpg's which not many Indians like.However i am looking to play a good MMorpg so can anyone anyone suggest me a good one which is free2play ?Good graphics,massive world,pvp,interesting story and lore,decent quests and not too much grinding atleast early on until level cap.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Witcher 2 noted, but i started witcher 1 once, DID NOT like it at all..graphics especially actions of the character looked so primitive, also there was very little scope of char customization.



Witcher 1 was the first game from CDPR and they got that right as well. Sure game have a learning curve but once you get used to it then there is no turning back. There is no morality meter here telling you whats good and bad, none of the characters are in Black and White I mean good or bad. They are all in grey shade, you can choose whatever you want. Sure you don't have much character customization but its not absent either, its very little. Witcher 2 corrects that but still I would recommend anyone to play Witcher 1 as well.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 15, 2013)

I was Looking for Multi player Co-Op/Split Screen games that can be played on the same PC. For instance Games Like "Tekken Street Fighter X" , "FIFA 12" , "PC Blur" , etc.
Preferrably Fighting games likes Tekken or Co-Op games .


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I was Looking for Multi player Co-Op/Split Screen games that can be played on the same PC. For instance Games Like "Tekken Street Fighter X" , "FIFA 12" , "PC Blur" , etc.
> Preferrably Fighting games likes Tekken or Co-Op games .



Split Second
SF IV
SSF IV


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I was Looking for Multi player Co-Op/Split Screen games that can be played on the same PC. For instance Games Like "Tekken Street Fighter X" , "FIFA 12" , "PC Blur" , etc.
> Preferrably Fighting games likes Tekken or Co-Op games .



1. Split Second
2. Dirt 3
3. Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition
4. Super Street Fighter 4


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2013)

Add BluR and Conflict Denied Ops to the list


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Split Second
> SF IV
> SSF IV



Thanks .
I have Street Fighter X Tekken , so would like to know how different is the SSF IV/SF IV from it ??



gameranand said:


> 1. Split Second
> 2. Dirt 3
> 3. Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition
> 4. Super Street Fighter 4



Got Mortal Kombat Komplete edition in my archives. I was unaware that it was a local co-op. Will try this weekend. 



topgear said:


> Add BluR and Conflict Denied Ops to the list


Sure. 
I have played Blur a lot and it's real fun in split screen mode. Quite awesome in fact.
THough , was looking more towards fighter.

Have considered Splinter Cell conviction in the list too.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Got Mortal Kombat Komplete edition in my archives. I was unaware that it was a local co-op. Will try this weekend.



Oh its great. I really liked Tag Team ladder in which I can play with one of my friends on the same team.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh its great. I really liked Tag Team ladder in which I can play with one of my friends on the same team.



That's gonna be awesome Co-Op for me this weekend then. I have played SFXTekken in that way but Its kind of difficult to play co-op because its sort of 2.5d game , so second player is not much visible.
I am going to play them on 40" Screen. So gonna be fun.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> That's gonna be awesome Co-Op for me this weekend then. I have played SFXTekken in that way but Its kind of difficult to play co-op because its sort of 2.5d game , so second player is not much visible.
> I am going to play them on 40" Screen. So gonna be fun.



Oh boy....24" is more than enough for me. Anyway enjoy. 

@ Zangestu

OK one final time I am asking. Do you want Castlevania to be added in 100 must play list or Should Play list. Now I am asking because you praised this game and gave it a 10/10 which is rare, also there are many games in 100 Must lay list which are part of a series. Also there is one game from 1999 which I think can be removed from there and added in Should Play list because 1.5 decade old game would not be played by many people. So *WHAT SAY YOU* ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> @ Zangestu
> *OK one final time I am asking*. Do you want Castlevania to be added in 100 must play list or Should Play list. Now I am asking because you praised this game and gave it a 10/10 which is rare, also there are many games in 100 Must lay list which are part of a series. Also there is one game from 1999 which I think can be removed from there and added in Should Play list because 1.5 decade old game would not be played by many people. So *WHAT SAY YOU* ??


u scared me...add it to must play list (coz its the rare Castlevania for PC  )
actually its 9 + 1 (pt for epilogue scene)



Rishi. said:


> Thanks .
> I have Street Fighter X Tekken , so would like to know how different is the SSF IV/SF IV from it ??


SSF IV has many new characters & extra moves list

SSF IV is better to opt than SF IV for playing


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *u scared me...add it to must play list (coz its the rare Castlevania for PC  )
> actually its 9 + 1 (pt for epilogue scene)*



LOL...yeah that was kinda simple question in a scary way.  Anyway which game should I replace then ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> LOL...yeah that was kinda simple question in a scary way. * Anyway which game should I replace then* ??



now that's a hypothetical question..can't answer


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> now that's a hypothetical question..can't answer



So you gonna let me take the damage of that eh....nice humor.....


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 21, 2013)

How is the game "Dishonored" ? what category of gameplay it offers?


----------



## Flash (Oct 21, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> How is the game "Dishonored" ? what category of gameplay it offers?



Mainly on First-person, Stealth. The actions (in the game, it will called as CHOAS) you make during the gameplay, decides the ending.. The more chaos, the more bad ending.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> How is the game "Dishonored" ? what category of gameplay it offers?



Stealth.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 21, 2013)

How is Deus Ex Human Revolution and Metro Last Light ?

Doesn't Metro Last Light resemble S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl ?

Been ages since I gamed, but Deus is a disappointment as I was expecting a PC release


----------



## Flash (Oct 21, 2013)

$K!DR0W - 
*Deus Ex: Human Revolution *is available for PC too.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> How is Deus Ex Human Revolution and Metro Last Light ?
> 
> Doesn't Metro Last Light resemble S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl ?
> 
> Been ages since I gamed, but Deus is a disappointment as I was expecting a PC release



Would you please remove those links to Skidrow site. Piracy talk not allowed here.

Now coming to the point, both are great games and are worth play for sure.
As for resemblance they might look similar but they very different.


----------



## Flash (Oct 21, 2013)

^ You may want to unlink the skidrows, from your quoted text.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ You may want to unlink the skidrows, from your quoted text.



Done.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


>


  



Gearbox said:


> *Deus Ex: Human Revolution *is available for PC too.


That's great then, I'll search


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2013)

^^Deus Ex is an excellent...the best thing is there are N no of ways to complete a mission

@Gearbox: u also remove the NAME from post#211


----------



## Flash (Oct 21, 2013)

^ Kickass should've to remove it then..


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2013)

@ Mr.Kickass - S-SoC and Metro 2033 are very different IMO .. the environment of Metro 2033 is way more scarier and the gameplay time is just too short


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 22, 2013)

^^ please tell me what S-SoC is now ... :'( and disappointed to know dishonored is a stealth game, i really stay away from stealth games... i know there are tons of good stealth games but it just aint my cup


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ please tell me what S-SoC is now ... :'( and disappointed to know dishonored is a stealth game, i really stay away from stealth games... i know there are tons of good stealth games but it just aint my cup



Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

Ah...*TG* and his shorthand.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 22, 2013)

Talking about stealth, still miss those Hitman days....  wonder if anything recent comes close. Last I heard, Bloodmoney was the final title of that franchise


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2013)

I think I should not be posting it in here but still playing games in veteran mode makes it difficult to get the "good ending" - observed the same in S-SoC and Metro Last Light. I've played S-SoC and Metro 2033 before with normal difficulty and always got the good ending.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Talking about stealth, still miss those Hitman days....  wonder if anything recent comes close. Last I heard, Bloodmoney was the final title of that franchise



well that is one stealth game i played and appreciated thoroughly after Deus EX, and thats the reason i dont play other stealth games, after playing the former two other seem not upto the mark or lack in one section or other...i heard recent Absolution is a good one, not sure about performance.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> well that is one stealth game i played and appreciated thoroughly after Deus EX, and thats the reason i dont play other stealth games, after playing the former two other seem not upto the mark or lack in one section or other...i heard recent Absolution is a good one, not sure about performance.



Well every Stealth game has its own class TBH. You can't really compare Hitman to any other game, as for me I like Splinter Cell series and specially Chaos Theory.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 23, 2013)

Well i don't really like stealth games but i bought Splinter Cell Conviction from FK as Blacklist was too expensive.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Well i don't really like stealth games but i bought Splinter Cell Conviction from FK as Blacklist was too expensive.



Conviction is not a Stealth game. PERIOD.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2013)

please suggest any good sudoku game (if possible, freeware) for PC. my father likes to solve Sudoku which comes in newspaper.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 29, 2013)

Windows Sudoku Puzzle Game | Free Games software downloads at SourceForge.net is a pretty good one


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 30, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Windows Sudoku Puzzle Game | Free Games software downloads at SourceForge.net is a pretty good one



thanks, i downloaded Download Microsoft Sudoku: Optimizing UMPC Applications for Touch and Ink from Official Microsoft Download Centre also.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> thanks, i downloaded Download Microsoft Sudoku: Optimizing UMPC Applications for Touch and Ink from Official Microsoft Download Centre also.



If you use Win 8 then there are plenty of Sudoku games on Store itself.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 31, 2013)

gameranand said:


> If you use Win 8 then there are plenty of Sudoku games on Store itself.



i use windows 7 don't want to change the os anytime till 2015.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2013)

Luffy said:


> i use windows 7 don't want to change the os anytime till 2015.



OK then download third party game.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 3, 2013)

Game Dev Tycoon by green heart studios.
 This game should be added to indie games list.This is great simulation game. It is inspired from popular android/ios game ' game dev story'. It depicts the game world , the process involved in making games, consoles, etc 
I would rate it 4.5/5 stars.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Game Dev Tycoon by green heart studios.
> This game should be added to indie games list.This is great simulation game. It is inspired from popular android/ios game ' game dev story'. It depicts the game world , the process involved in making games, consoles, etc
> I would rate it 4.5/5 stars.



Any link for the game would be welcome.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 3, 2013)

Guys is MOH:Warfighter a good buy for the discounted price just for the multiplayer ? Anyone played this game ?
Medal of Honor Warfighter (Limited Edition) -: Flipkart.com


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Guys is MOH:Warfighter a good buy for the discounted price just for the multiplayer ? Anyone played this game ?
> Medal of Honor Warfighter (Limited Edition) -: Flipkart.com



Servers would be nearly dead for this game and not many people would be playing it so NO.

*UPDATE*

Here are the List of Changes I have made in the Sheets

1. *Maxpayne* to Should Play list
     Reason - I had to make space for Castlevania and this game is quite old so I guessed that MP2 is enough to be mentioned in Must Play list. If you disagree then give the alternative game name which should be replaced with reason

2. Added *Castlevania Lord of Shadows Ultimate Edition* to Must Play list.

3. Added *Game Dev Tycoon* to Indie game list.
     Reason - Game was recommended by one of our member and when I looked into then found out that game is actually very good and could be a great learning experience for the players so added it. *If you disagree then I don't care, it ain't gonna go anywhere*.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 3. Added *Game Dev Tycoon* to Indie game list.
> Reason - Game was recommended by one of our member and when I looked into then found out that game is actually very good and could be a great learning experience for the players so added it. *If you disagree then I don't care, it ain't gonna go anywhere*.



:thumbup::thumbup: I'm surprised you haven't heard of this game before.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: I'm surprised you haven't heard of this game before.



Buddy. Busy life so don't get much time to check out new games, also have a really long TPL so don't care much about new games released. 
Anyway thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Vladimir (Nov 8, 2013)

Looking for a game which takes place in post Holocaust.......BUT not RPG and doesn't involve things like trading food & stuff.  Any suggestions guys?


----------



## puli44 (Nov 9, 2013)

Had any one played this one - Enslaved - Odyssey to the West ?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2013)

I haven't played yet but I have heard that game is very good and is nicely implemented on PC also. Not much bugs whatsoever.


----------



## Vladimir (Nov 9, 2013)

puli44 said:


> Had any one played this one - Enslaved - Odyssey to the West ?


 I think that may be the game I am looking for!

PC version is not available anywhere online


----------



## puli44 (Nov 9, 2013)

Vladimir said:


> I think that may be the game I am looking for!
> 
> PC version is not available anywhere online



its available in steam ...i have started it now ..its good hack n slash game..


----------



## Vladimir (Nov 9, 2013)

puli44 said:


> its available in steam ...i have started it now ..its good hack n slash game..


Steam : means whole game has to be downloaded?

and $19.99 is too much


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2013)

Vladimir said:


> Steam : means whole game has to be downloaded?
> 
> and $19.99 is too much



Yeah the whole game has to be downloaded obviously. And well price is expected. I mean you can't expect a game just released for PC at $5 right.


----------



## Vladimir (Nov 10, 2013)

How is Metro 2033?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 10, 2013)

Vladimir said:


> How is Metro 2033?



You will like it if you don't have a problem with disturbing environments.


----------



## Vladimir (Nov 10, 2013)

No horror games.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2013)

Vladimir said:


> No horror games.



Its not exactly a horror game but the Graphics are just too damn good even for today's standards.


----------



## Vladimir (Nov 12, 2013)

1.How is Far Cry 2?
2.Anyone played a game called XIII?


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2013)

Vladimir said:


> 2.Anyone played a game called XIII?


Played once, but got frustrated with the lack of checkpoints.
Even if you've completed 90% and die, you've to start from the start of that level.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2013)

there's another game named King of Fighters XIII .. anyone played this ?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

Vladimir said:


> 1.How is Far Cry 2?



Far Cry 2 is a pretty good game. The game is in Africa so you'll see less of Green and more of Brown, the fire effects in the game are notable feature of the game and shooting is also very good as usual as other good FPS, although Guns wears down so you have to go to the Storage every now and then to get the new Gun. Game is good and is worth a playthrough.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

Suggest me a good RPG game which can kill time, with lots of customization, character cross skilling, feats and big-ass inventory items set graphics does not matter.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Suggest me a good RPG game which can kill time, with lots of customization, character cross skilling, feats and big-ass inventory items set graphics does not matter.



1. Elder Scrolls V Skyrim
2. Dragon Age Origins (Squad Combat but damn awesome.......My Favorite RPG)
3. Fallout New Vegas
4. Kingdom of Amalur The Reckoning
5. Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion

I am hoping that you haven't played at least on of them or I would have to think more and dig up my Game Setup Folder and Collection.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 1. Elder Scrolls V Skyrim
> 2. Dragon Age Origins (Squad Combat but damn awesome.......My Favorite RPG)
> 3. Fallout New Vegas
> 4. Kingdom of Amalur The Reckoning
> ...



:sigh: all of these are completed, DA origins and II twice each


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

OK Fallout 3 and Torchlight 2 ??


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

fallout3 i wont as i already have finished NV, torchlight 2 hmm...is there any new release of Titan Quest?


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> fallout3 i wont as i already have finished NV, torchlight 2 hmm...is there any new release of Titan Quest?



If u like Titan quest and Torchlight, then i must say, Path of Exile is a MUST PLAY. It has the most intricate and satisfying skill customization I have ever seen


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

Path of Exile noted...

any other games?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> fallout3 i wont as i already have finished NV, torchlight 2 hmm...is there any new release of Titan Quest?



Play Fallout 3. You won't regret it, DLCs are also better than NV and story is also good. Trust me you gotta play that game.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 13, 2013)

guys suggest me some good old games with decent graphics and nice gameplay that will run smoothly on my hd 4000 graphics..........


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

See the First page and play what you have missed.....Its very simple really.


----------



## Vladimir (Nov 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Played once, but got frustrated with the lack of checkpoints.
> Even if you've completed 90% and die, you've to start from the start of that level.


In that case I should't bother to play it.Is it easy or what?



gameranand said:


> Far Cry 2 is a pretty good game. The game is in Africa so you'll see less of Green and more of Brown, the fire effects in the game are notable feature of the game and shooting is also very good as usual as other good FPS, although Guns wears down so you have to go to the Storage every now and then to get the new Gun. Game is good and is worth a playthrough.


Thanks! So I will buy it nest week.


----------



## Vladimir (Nov 15, 2013)

Guys should I play Mass Effect?  I mean I didn't enjoy Witcher 2 that much mainly because of it's combat system.


----------



## Vladimir (Nov 15, 2013)

So maybe I will invest in Mass Effect & won't like it.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 15, 2013)

Vladimir said:


> Guys should I play Mass Effect?  I mean I didn't enjoy Witcher 2 that much mainly because of it's combat system.


If u like RPG's at all, I cannot think of a reason why you wouldnt like mass effect..... I simply LOVE the combat in ME series


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> If u like RPG's at all, I cannot think of a reason why you wouldnt like mass effect..... I simply LOVE the combat in ME series



ME1 or ME2 and 3 Combat?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2013)

Vladimir said:


> Guys should I play Mass Effect?  I mean I didn't enjoy Witcher 2 that much mainly because of it's combat system.



Look. ME series is much much simpler than Witcher 2. First of all ME series is a TPS cover based shooter and Wither 2 is sword based combat and that too in a more difficult manner, not all people like combat system of Witcher 2 but it has a special kind of taste. If you are new to RPGs then Witcher series choices and combat system might overwhelm you but thats not the case with ME series at all, it welcomes the starters. Also to be sure about it, see some gameplay videos of ME games and hen decide if you want to buy the game or not.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 15, 2013)

and also do play in true RPG mode in ME sometimes. Bioware i would say, even with the closed world system of theirs compared to Bethesda, the characterization of the whole game, not only combat, the skills, the philosophical constraints a character have over others, their mutual completeness, detailing...way of words, humor, class everything is so beautifully crafted, see Dragon Age too, marvelous. I liked skyrim too but even with that massive world of theirs they forgot the one's inside the characters.


----------



## puli44 (Nov 15, 2013)

is this new series of nfs - "Need for speed - Rivals" ?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes NFS Rivals is the latest NFS game


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 16, 2013)

ME is non-linear. Nuff said


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 16, 2013)

Did anybody play World of Tanks. 
Its cool, free multiplayer.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 16, 2013)

^ I tried WoT game. But as I have very less time to play, I'm just playing CoD and Super Meat Boy nowadays


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 17, 2013)

Which game should i get for SP.
1) Call of Duty Ghost 
2) Battlefield 4
 Can not get both of them .
please suggest which one is good for SP campaign only. No MP.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Which game should i get for SP.
> 1) Call of Duty Ghost
> 2) Battlefield 4
> Can not get both of them .
> please suggest which one is good for SP campaign only. No MP.



For just SP, BF >> COD.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 17, 2013)

^ Come on man. COD Sp is better!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> ^ Come on man. COD Sp is better!



Okay, that's subjective. For 'all-shooting-fun' thing, COD is better and for 'aim-and-burst-two-bullets' thing BF is better. I prefer precise, realistic, coordinated and simulatory gameplay so I prefer BF >>> COD.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 17, 2013)

Okay then i will get COD Ghost as i am having BF3 already installed in my hard drive . 
thanks for the info. man. BF4 later for MP when I have Enough cash


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2013)

Battlefield 4 any day over COD.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 17, 2013)

played few mins of COD-Ghost...man the cinematic moments are back and are awesome  ...wonder if it had gfx like BF3/BF4...it would have been the best of all


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 18, 2013)

^^ that why i was more inclined toward COD because For SP I prefer COD over BF and for MP nothing can touch BF3,BF4 (i have not tried it though) as my Xbox Will not Support BF4 MP.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 18, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^ that why i was more inclined toward COD because For SP I prefer COD over BF and for MP nothing can touch BF3,BF4 (i have not tried it though) as my Xbox Will not Support BF4 MP.



the presentation of the game is really good...gfx are definitely not comparable with the recent titles but aren't too bad either


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 18, 2013)

^ The dog's motion capture is too good. I dropped my jaw actually. It feels like a real dog. It makes you wanna go into the screen and pet it 

Edit : In BF I feel you never get connected with the characters. They feel so plastic. If you think of MW series you immediately remember Capt. Price. If I think of BF3 .. ummm... Damn cant even remember a single name  

Edit 2 : I still remember my reaction when 



Spoiler



you go to rescue a prisoner in MW2, and then you find out that the prisoner is Capt Price. I wanted to shout oh f*** holyshit


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 18, 2013)

Started and finished burial at sea episode 1, man the graphics of mass effect 1 are really bad no offense to all the fans but i played for an ahour and i cant take it anymore i abandoned it, tried skullgirls but the controls are a bit odd so i got annoyed, anyway gonna wait for ac4 black flag....also does anyone know any game which is like far cry 3 ? open world shooter, outposts, rewarding sidequests etc i heard black flag is a bit like that can anyone confirm it please


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 18, 2013)

^ Did you like Burial at the Sea ? Is it good ? If yes, I ll try it


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2013)

hannibal2469 said:


> Started and finished burial at sea episode 1, man the graphics of mass effect 1 are really bad no offense to all the fans but i played for an ahour and i cant take it anymore i abandoned it, tried skullgirls but the controls are a bit odd so i got annoyed, anyway gonna wait for ac4 black flag....also does anyone know any game which is like far cry 3 ? open world shooter, outposts, rewarding sidequests etc i heard black flag is a bit like that can anyone confirm it please



When did you start your gaming Life ??


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 18, 2013)

@digit1191 It is a short dlc with decent gameplay same as infinite, storywise you should play it gameplaywise as i said it is same as infinite.

@gameranand I used to game when i was a kid but i dint know about the popular games i played aoe, nfs etc but dint know about these games at that time, anyway dint have a great graphics card either, i bought a graphics card recently and i am exploring all other genres and the supposed masterpieces in games. So i did start my gaming life early but due to a bad graphics card and limited knowledge of the good games i never played them as a kid....anyway why do you ask?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2013)

hannibal2469 said:


> @digit1191 It is a short dlc with decent gameplay same as infinite, storywise you should play it gameplaywise as i said it is same as infinite.
> 
> @gameranand I used to game when i was a kid but i dint know about the popular games i played aoe, nfs etc but dint know about these games at that time, anyway dint have a great graphics card either, i bought a graphics card recently and i am exploring all other genres and the supposed masterpieces in games. So i did start my gaming life early but due to a bad graphics card and limited knowledge of the good games i never played them as a kid....anyway why do you ask?



Because you said that ME graphics are bad which were very good for its time. It was released back in 2007 so you can't expect all eye candy from that game.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Because you said that ME graphics are bad which were very good for its time. It was released back in 2007 so you can't expect all eye candy from that game.



Oh ok, actually whenever i say bad graphics i almost never refer to how it was when it was released, all i am saying is that having gotten used to good graphics, playing those old games is too difficult for me. I am not criticising the game... just to be clear.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 18, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> ^ The dog's motion capture is too good. I dropped my jaw actually. It feels like a real dog. It makes you wanna go into the screen and pet it
> 
> Edit : In BF I feel you never get connected with the characters. They feel so plastic. If you think of MW series you immediately remember Capt. Price. If I think of BF3 .. ummm... Damn cant even remember a single name
> 
> ...



yea...you can make good use of the dog...also the voice acting is too good


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2013)

hannibal2469 said:


> Oh ok, actually whenever i say bad graphics i almost never refer to how it was when it was released, all i am saying is that having gotten used to good graphics, playing those old games is too difficult for me. I am not criticising the game... just to be clear.



Yeah I know the feeling. I have too rejected some games due to this very fact but I think I can tolerate much worse Graphics than you because I can play anything in 2000s, its the game in 1990s which are not tolerable for me in Graphics department. Also I kinda wonder why you hated ME graphics too much, did you maxed out all the settings or not because IIRC I played that game 2 months ago and Graphics were not that bad for me.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 19, 2013)

hannibal2469 said:


> Started and finished burial at sea episode 1, man the graphics of mass effect 1 are really bad no offense to all the fans but i played for an ahour and i cant take it anymore i abandoned it, tried skullgirls but the controls are a bit odd so i got annoyed, anyway gonna wait for ac4 black flag....also does anyone know any game which is like far cry 3 ? open world shooter, outposts, rewarding sidequests etc i heard black flag is a bit like that can anyone confirm it please



Try some mods to improve the graphics. I dont know if there are any for ME1, but I remember using mods for ME2, and HOLY S**T they were amazing...... all the textures rendered at near 4k resolutions...

You really should not miss out on the epic journey of ME series

PS: Do those graphics make your head/eyes hurt after some time? If yes, I remember there were tweaking guides on how to reduce that, like turning off Film Grain effect, motion blur, excessive DoF like effects ..... check them out


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 19, 2013)

will definitely have to check the graphics settings of ME and i am gonna look for some mods for the graphics if anyone knows any please suggest them. Though i have started dishonored...game looks promising so far, but its graphics are bit outdated for a 2012 game


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2013)

hannibal2469 said:


> will definitely have to check the graphics settings of ME and i am gonna look for some mods for the graphics if anyone knows any please suggest them. Though i have started dishonored...game looks promising so far, but its graphics are bit outdated for a 2012 game



Boy you have some serious issues with your graphics setup in your mind. Dishonored was considered to be one of the good looking games of 2012. Its just that game is styled in Steampunk.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Boy you have some serious issues with your graphics setup in your mind. Dishonored was considered to be one of the good looking games of 2012. Its just that game is styled in Steampunk.



Dishonored does not look that way coz it is steampunk they chose a certain animation style which masks its bad graphics if you look at anything in the game upclose it will not look very detailed, everyting has a watercolor feel to it.
BTW i have played games older than dishonored such as Batman AA and Witcher 2 both of them looked much better than dishonored IMO


----------



## snap (Nov 19, 2013)

^^
thats what he said


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 20, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> thats what he said



He is talking about the Art style i am talking about the graphics/animation style...they are two different things

Steampunk is an art style


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> For just SP, BF >> COD.





digit1191 said:


> ^ Come on man. COD Sp is better!



Hmm... now I'm a bit confused but this going to end in 2 weeks may be  On a side note : did not play CoD BO2 and BF4 did not felt very good as well. BF3 SP >> BF4.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 20, 2013)

Guys play 'To the Moon'. Beautiful game. If you like games with good story then you'll love it.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2013)

hannibal2469 said:


> Dishonored does not look that way coz it is steampunk they chose a certain animation style which masks its bad graphics if you look at anything in the game upclose it will not look very detailed, everyting has a watercolor feel to it.
> BTW i have played games older than dishonored such as Batman AA and Witcher 2 both of them looked much better than dishonored IMO



Well you can't really compare these games. I mean Witcher 2 was like a Milestone for many games, its uber sampling is still unmatched. If you compare like this then you can say that any game released after 2007 are crap in terms of Graphics because in 2007 Crysis was released and its visuals still beats most of the games. When you are playing a game then you have to be open minded and not start comparing games to one another. That way you won't be able to enjoy the games at all.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well you can't really compare these games. I mean Witcher 2 was like a Milestone for many games, its uber sampling is still unmatched. If you compare like this then you can say that any game released after 2007 are crap in terms of Graphics because in 2007 Crysis was released and its visuals still beats most of the games. *When you are playing a game then you have to be open minded and not start comparing games to one another. That way you won't be able to enjoy the games at all.*



can't argue on that but still we compare two games mostly previous and next version


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well you can't really compare these games. I mean Witcher 2 was like a Milestone for many games, its uber sampling is still unmatched. If you compare like this then you can say that any game released after 2007 are crap in terms of Graphics because in 2007 Crysis was released and its visuals still beats most of the games. When you are playing a game then you have to be open minded and not start comparing games to one another. That way you won't be able to enjoy the games at all.



True...but when i see AAA titles i expect them to be at par with the rest. Anyway i am not criticising dishonored as a game overall, i am just saying that visually it is behind the other AAA titles. On a sidenote though for me graphics are important, they definitely add to the experience, dishonored is overall good but it looses out on the visual aspect(whether it is the art design or the graphics quality).


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 21, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Guys play 'To the Moon'. Beautiful game. If you like games with good story then you'll love it.



+12937072561203784 to this. Cannot be stressed enough


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2013)

Some of the best RPG games of 2014:

1.Witcher 3,
2.Nuclear Union,
3.Graywalkers Purgatory.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2013)

hannibal2469 said:


> True...but when i see AAA titles i expect them to be at par with the rest. Anyway i am not criticising dishonored as a game overall, i am just saying that visually it is behind the other AAA titles. On a sidenote though for me graphics are important, they definitely add to the experience, dishonored is overall good but it looses out on the visual aspect(whether it is the art design or the graphics quality).



Yeah after all its all about personal choice anyway.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 10, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Some of the best RPG games of 2014:
> 
> 1.Witcher 3,
> 2.Nuclear Union,
> 3.Graywalkers Purgatory.



best RPG games of 2013??

i was suggested path of exile, started it, it sucks big time, the character skill tree is nothing but a junkyard, and the upgrade path is so trivial and predictable that if were not for the relics, there would have been no active/passive skills of the character. Also not to mention cheap NPC design and super-crap story, God! is there any good RPG at all after DA and Skyrim ?? the quality of these RPG games are degrading day by day....i could have gone with diablo 3 for sure if it was not so expensive and  a hassle


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2013)

Its sad that you didn't liked Witcher series much. As for RPG I don't think there are much, I think that I had already you some RPGs and you had already played them.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 10, 2013)

seems i will start witcher 2 soon.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> seems i will start witcher 2 soon.



Have completed Witcher 1 ??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> seems i will start witcher 2 soon.



Really one of the demanding game when you put it to max settings.Though Low-med detail is still Beautiful like crysis 3.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 10, 2013)

i can max it out no worries


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2013)

^^ You still didn't answered my question.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i can max it out no worries



No doubt


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Have completed Witcher 1 ??



oh i failed to notice the post, sorry, no, i did not, i did not like the game overall. may be because its too old , istarted and uninstalled it, i will start with witcher 2


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> oh i failed to notice the post, sorry, no, i did not, i did not like the game overall. may be because its too old , istarted and uninstalled it, i will start with witcher 2



Yeah do that. There is a video in that game for understanding the past story anyway. W2 is more easy to play than previous game.


----------



## niraj trehan (Dec 15, 2013)

Guys is there any game with co operative play and FPS shoooting ? Multiplayer ofc


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

Any good cheap(or free) FPS game with LAN multiplayer support and low on resources( runs on Intel HD 4000  )
Bored from playing CS:GO


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> Guys is there any game with co operative play and FPS shoooting ? Multiplayer ofc



There are many.
1. Borderlands
2. Borderlands 2
3. FEAR 3
4. Left 4 Dead Series etc.



ankush28 said:


> Any good cheap(or free) FPS game with LAN multiplayer support and low on resources( runs on Intel HD 4000  )
> Bored from playing CS:GO



Urban Terror is free.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

^thanks I will try it


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 15, 2013)

Guys, is there any games like Limbo? Rayman?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2013)

jkultimate said:


> Guys, is there any games like Limbo? Rayman?



You mean Indie games. Yes they are plenty, check the first page and see the Indie game list.
If you mean platformer games then
1. Spelunkey
2. Super Meat boy
3. Braid
4. Trine etc.


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You mean Indie games. Yes they are plenty, check the first page and see the Indie game list.
> If you mean platformer games then
> 1. Spelunkey
> 2. Super Meat boy
> ...



Thanks  yah I meant platformer games... in your list, Braid and Trine looks awesome... will try it out


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 16, 2013)

Guys any game which is not more than 3-4gb size and available for free. multiplayer is not neccessary.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Guys any game which is not more than 3-4gb size and available for free. multiplayer is not neccessary.



Urban Terror


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> Guys is there any game with co operative play and FPS shoooting ? Multiplayer ofc





ankush28 said:


> Any good cheap(or free) FPS game with LAN multiplayer support and low on resources( runs on Intel HD 4000  )
> Bored from playing CS:GO



adding to the GA's suggestion 

try CoD World at War - there's a lan fix available for it too  for free stuff try Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory , Warsow.


----------



## kunalht (Dec 18, 2013)

Please suggest a good multiplayer and co-op game which i can play with my friends without internet in lan play.
we have played counter strike & age of empires 3,
Suggest any other games specially co-op games & which is Free2play....


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

kunalht said:


> Please suggest a good multiplayer and co-op game which i can play with my friends without internet in lan play.
> we have played counter strike & age of empires 3,
> Suggest any other games specially co-op games & which is Free2play....



Well I would have suggested you Rainbow Six Vegas 2, Borderlands and L4D but since you specifically said that it should be F2P then I guess you have less options.
For racing Trackmania would be good option and for FPS Urban Terror.


----------



## kunalht (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay!!
& can i play DOTA 2 in lan(without internet) ?
& any other that type of games.?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

kunalht said:


> Okay!!
> & can i play DOTA 2 in lan(without internet) ?
> & any other that type of games.?



DOTA 2, No. Its a steam game so you can't play it without steam.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey guys, please suggest some good game to play. NO to online games as I do not have a fast internet connection.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Hey guys, please suggest some good game to play. NO to online games as I do not have a fast internet connection.



Genre and Config ??


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 21, 2013)

^^Which Kind of Games do you Like to play in general?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Genre and Config ??





vijju6091 said:


> ^^Which Kind of Games do you Like to play in general?



FPS, sports (not cricket, already have FIFA 13), RPG. Never tried  and puzzle game (except Portal 2). And good mind games? And config is in  my sig.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> FPS, sports (not cricket, already have FIFA 13), RPG. Never tried  and puzzle game (except Portal 2). And good mind games? And config is in  my sig.



1. Portal
2. Torchlight 2
3. Trine 2 Complete Story
4. Magicka

For mind games play some Indie games based on puzzles.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 23, 2013)

Guys Suggest me some Good LAN multiplayer games (without internet). Genre is Racing and also any other genre. Also What do i need for LAN gaming with more than 2 apart from LAN cable ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 23, 2013)

kunalht said:


> Okay!!
> & can i play DOTA 2 in lan(without internet) ?
> & any other that type of games.?



You can create local lobby and play. But you need to login to steam first and launch dota. For that you need internet connection. Also to mention you must have up to date version of the game downloaded.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Guys Suggest me some Good LAN multiplayer games (without internet). Genre is Racing and also any other genre. Also What do i need for LAN gaming with more than 2 apart from LAN cable ?



NFS Carbon and Most Wanted FTW!

For >2 PCs, you'll need a lan hub.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 23, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Guys Suggest me some Good LAN multiplayer games (without internet). Genre is Racing and also any other genre. Also What do i need for LAN gaming with more than 2 apart from LAN cable ?



1. Borderlands
2. Left 4 Dead
3. GRID
4. Split Second
5. Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## Flash (Dec 23, 2013)

6. Gears of war


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> NFS Carbon and Most Wanted FTW!
> 
> For >2 PCs, you'll need a lan hub.



Okay.. I thought I need switch.. !


----------



## gameranand (Dec 23, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Okay.. I thought I need switch.. !



If you have a Router then it always the best because many LAN games works flawlessly through Router but won't work through Ad-Hoc or direct connection.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> If you have a Router then it always the best because many LAN games works flawlessly through Router but won't work through Ad-Hoc or direct connection.



I don't have a router


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

Any 2007-2010 good racing games with low system requirements?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Any 2007-2010 good racing games with low system requirements?



Burnout Paradise.

F1 2010.

Flatout 2.

Flatout ultimate carnage.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Any 2007-2010 good racing games with low system requirements?



1. Burnout Paradise
2. GRID
3. Dirt 2


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2013)

you guys forgot BLuR and Split Second


----------



## gameranand (Dec 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> you guys forgot BLuR and Split Second



I didn't. But they are not low spec friendly games so didn't suggested.


----------



## Alok (Dec 24, 2013)

Added these :
Fez
Spelunky
The Swapper
Brothers : A Tale of Two Sons


----------



## gameranand (Dec 24, 2013)

Alok said:


> Added these :
> Fez
> Spelunky
> The Swapper
> Brothers : A Tale of Two Sons



Buddy he asked for Racing games only.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 27, 2013)

tough one : suggest me a good recent FPS game except BF3/4,  any Crysis, any COD. and what i would like to see in this game is Mature Graphics/Game-play, not graphics which is too much predominant  over the game-play and vice-versa.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 27, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> tough one : suggest me a good recent FPS game except BF3/4,  any Crysis, any COD. and what i would like to see in this game is Mature Graphics/Game-play, not graphics which is too much predominant  over the game-play and vice-versa.



How recent. Give me a timeline of some years and I'll see to it.


----------



## snap (Dec 28, 2013)

bad company 2?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> How recent. Give me a timeline of some years and I'll see to it.



2012 till date


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> 2012 till date



OK so you only excluded the games you mentioned, so I am including others even knowing that you have played them.  I win. 
1. Far Cry 3
2. Bioshock Infinite
3. Metro LL
4. Rage.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rage..hmm that is new...let me check some videos.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Rage..hmm that is new...let me check some videos.



Yeah good game by ID Tech. Ask TG, he has completed the game I guess. I played but didn't completed it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 29, 2013)

ok rage confirmed, TPS now please.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 29, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ok rage confirmed, TPS now please.



Give the list of TPS you have played.


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 29, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ok rage confirmed, TPS now please.



I've completed RAGE. It is awesome. The game is long, but you will feel it wasn't long enough because u never really get a chance to try out all your weapons. There are like 8 or 9 weapons I guess. And some have multiple types of ammo


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2013)

did you play the DLC as well ? How long is it ?


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> did you play the DLC as well ? How long is it ?



It took me 14-15 hours to finish that game I think. I did not play the DLC


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Give the list of TPS you have played.



hmm...i dont remember...when actually last time i played a true TPS, i just got spec ops the lline


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2013)

^^ start with AC Black Flag then  but even I can't name any recent TPS game with all gun blazing action.



digit1191 said:


> It took me 14-15 hours to finish that game I think. I did not play the DLC



ok, thanks for the info buddy.


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 30, 2013)

^ Max Payne 3 - TRUE TPS


----------



## Flash (Dec 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ start with AC Black Flag then  but even I can't name any recent TPS game with all gun blazing action.


You mean without cover-based shooting system?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> hmm...i dont remember...when actually last time i played a true TPS, i just got spec ops the lline



Well OK then.
1. Max Payne 3
2. Dead Space 3
3. Resident Evil 6
4. Hitman Absolution

These are the recent ones that come to mind. If you have played these then tell me I'll suggest others.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 30, 2013)

Gears of War 1 is a pretty good TPS (for PC). The whole series is there on X360 though


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 30, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Gears of War 1 is a pretty good TPS (for PC). The whole series is there on X360 though


crap game soen;t run on my pc for some weird reason.......

and how come all are suggesting max payne 3....... IMO it is really overrated even max payne 2 was better in terms of plot and other things.......i really like that script based idea........


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> crap game soen;t run on my pc for some weird reason.......
> 
> and how come all are suggesting max payne 3....... IMO it is really overrated even max payne 2 was better in terms of plot and other things.......i really like that script based idea........



In my opinion, max 3 is one of the best TPS ever made  For me it in the top tier alongside Mass Effect series, TR (2013) and Uncharted series


----------



## gameranand (Dec 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> crap game soen;t run on my pc for some weird reason.......
> 
> and how come all are suggesting max payne 3....... IMO it is really overrated even max payne 2 was better in terms of plot and other things.......i really like that script based idea........



Well he asked for new games and MP2 isn't exactly new games.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well OK then.
> 1. Max Payne 3
> 2. Dead Space 3
> 3. Resident Evil 6
> ...



DS3 and RE6 are specially, distinctively Two top rated Survival Horror Games, they infarct represent the genre, hence do not come under TPS category, not to mention i have already completed them. MP3 too, all those have despised MP3, because of the sentimental fixation over MP2 , its a really great game, there is no denying that it was a worthy successor. HA ..hmm got it, confirmed, any Tom Clancy titles anand?    Thanks for the suggestions though.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 31, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> DS3 and RE6 are specially, distinctively Two top rated Survival Horror Games, they infarct represent the genre, hence do not come under TPS category, not to mention i have already completed them. MP3 too, all those have despised MP3, because of the sentimental fixation over MP2 , its a really great game, there is no denying that it was a worthy successor. HA ..hmm got it, confirmed, any Tom Clancy titles anand?    Thanks for the suggestions though.



Future Soldier might be good. Also recently Blacklist came which is also very good.


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 31, 2013)

Has anyone tried DayZ mod?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 6, 2014)

Guys I am thinking about making a separate Table for Co-Op games because lately I have discovered many people want to play Co-Op games but find difficulty in finding good games apart from some popular games in various genre.

WHAT SAY YOU ??


----------



## snap (Jan 6, 2014)

co-op games with TDF members will be great


----------



## kunalht (Jan 6, 2014)

yes it will be good to play co op games.....


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Guys I am thinking about making a separate Table for Co-Op games because lately I have discovered many people want to play Co-Op games but find difficulty in finding good games apart from some popular games in various genre.
> 
> WHAT SAY YOU ??



that would be great ... also keep a separate column for offline lan support or better a list for supported co-op modes like online, offline [ lan ], hot seat, split screen etc.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> that would be great ... also keep a separate column for offline lan support or better a list for supported co-op modes like online, offline [ lan ], hot seat, split screen etc.



Yeah a separate column for offline and online would be a better idea indeed.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2014)

Any more suggestions fellas ??


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 19, 2014)

Any suggestion for a good realistic PC tennis game (other than virtua tennis ones) ?

I've played Virtua Tennis 2009 & I don't like it, I have no interest in the next one in the series.

Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 19, 2014)

F1 2013 recommend for anyone looking for first class racing simulation.


----------



## kunalht (Jan 20, 2014)

suggest a F2P games with deathmatch maps in it.
Like noshahr canals in Battlefield 3.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 20, 2014)

did you guyz added Shadow Warrior(2013) yet? If not then please do it now.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 20, 2014)

^^ hearing about this game a lot, Shadow Warrior, what genre is it? need some highlights on it, an Indie game?


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ hearing about this game a lot, Shadow Warrior, what genre is it? need some highlights on it, an Indie game?



Its remake of an fps having same title. ...old school shooter and filled with underpant humor. . Pretty fun to play.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 24, 2014)

kunalht said:


> suggest a F2P games with deathmatch maps in it.
> Like noshahr canals in Battlefield 3.



Battlefield Play4Free - Team-work based game-play, Moreover a modified Battlefield 2 with good number of servers in Asia.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm new to pc gaming, so please suggest some games for my new R9 270X.


----------



## snap (Jan 27, 2014)

^^
Sleeping dogs and entire AC series and many more


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I'm new to pc gaming, so please suggest some games for my new R9 270X.




Farcry 3
Bioshock infinite
Metro last light
F1 2013
Dirt 3
Grid 2 
Trine 2
Sniper elite v2 
Sleeping dogs
Tomb Raider 2013
Crysis 2,3
Call of duty MW 2,3,4
Assassin creed series 
Skyrim
Half Life 2
Fallout 3


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I will buy 2 games now. So, can you please suggest the two which I should buy now?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I will buy 2 games now. So, can you please suggest the two which I should buy now?



Total budget ? 

Ask here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-59.html


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 27, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Total budget ?
> 
> Ask here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-59.html



I can spend upto 2K. 

Ok. Thanks!

Also should I play Assassins Creed Series from starting or just skip to the latest one?


----------



## snap (Jan 28, 2014)

^^
AC2 and AC4 are pretty good


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I'm new to pc gaming, so please suggest some games for my new R9 270X.



See the list of Must play and Should play and pick the recent ones. Simple.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2014)

Will make the Co-Op table tomorrow and publish it here.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Guys I am thinking about making a separate Table for Co-Op games because lately I have discovered many people want to play Co-Op games but find difficulty in finding good games apart from some popular games in various genre.
> 
> WHAT SAY YOU ??



A superb thought indeed ! Waiting for that .


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2014)

niraj trehan said:


> A superb thought indeed ! Waiting for that .



Done here is rough draft
[gs]0Ap8Q0Y7xp59sdGdCYTVTRGo1OVlocWlvTF9MNTJvbXc&usp[/gs]

@ TO all
Please pour in your valuable suggestion, I have only included the games that I have already played and found good, if you have more suggestion please suggest.


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2014)

Is Riptide a good game?

BTW, the point-and-click genre is missing, I will help populating that.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 2, 2014)

Skud said:


> Is Riptide a good game?
> 
> BTW, the point-and-click genre is missing, I will help populating that.



Are you talking about the android game? If so then it is a must play for android.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2014)

Skud said:


> Is Riptide a good game?
> 
> BTW, the point-and-click genre is missing, I will help populating that.



Yes but only if you play Co-Op then its fun otherwise feels boring.

Please populate. Give me your email ID and I'll give you editing rights of the table.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2014)

You have missed Gears of War, GRAW 2.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> You have missed Gears of War, GRAW 2.



titan quest, torchlight 2?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> You have missed Gears of War, GRAW 2.



Will add them.



sam_738844 said:


> titan quest, torchlight 2?



Titan Quest is too old. Will add Torchlight 2 and also thinking to add Trine 2


----------



## Alok (Feb 8, 2014)

Rayman Origins.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 8, 2014)

Is the new shadow warrior game any good?How are its graphics?Is the game repetitive and monotonous as some reviewers have suggested?


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2014)

The game is excellent if you ask me


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> The game is excellent if you ask me



ok thanks for the info.And have u played the incredible adventures of Van helsing?If yes,please let me know whether its good or not-i am quite eager to check it out.

[p.s. -Some reviewers have stated that shadow warrior's graphics are actually pretty bad-can you shed some light on this?Thanks]


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> ok thanks for the info.And have u played the incredible adventures of Van helsing?If yes,please let me know whether its good or not-i am quite eager to check it out.
> 
> [p.s. -Some reviewers have stated that shadow warrior's graphics are actually pretty bad-can you shed some light on this?Thanks]



Well after seeing Crysis, Battlefield, Bioshock ect. you expect too much from graphics department. Thats why those criticism.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2014)

^add portal 2 COOP


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2014)

idk if this is posted anywhere but ESO is inviting beta testers and the game beta key is availale @ Curse - WoW Addons, Minecraft Mods, Curse Client and Gaming News


----------



## Alok (Feb 9, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> ok thanks for the info.And have u played the incredible adventures of Van helsing?If yes,please let me know whether its good or not-i am quite eager to check it out.



Very nice game.  Finished it and liked gameplay.


----------



## kunalht (Feb 9, 2014)

Suggest a PC game similar to dungeon hunter 4 in ios/android.
I have never played any RPG game before but i like DH4 in ipad.
Any game like that for PC?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Suggest a PC game similar to dungeon hunter 4 in ios/android.
> I have never played any RPG game before but i like DH4 in ipad.
> Any game like that for PC?



Well unfortunately I haven't played a RPG on mobile or pad so no idea about that but I can suggest you some good RPGs.
1. Dragon Age Origins
2. The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion
3. The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim
4. The Witcher Enhanced Edition
5. The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition
6. Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas
7. Mass Effect Series


----------



## kunalht (Feb 9, 2014)

ok thanks...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am not sure where to post this , but I didnt want to create a new thread for it , so here it goes :

Many of you may have heard of DayZ , I saw some videos of it and quite liked but I have some questions . First of all what is the purpose when you enter a server , how to win the game if it is at all possible , is it to kill all the other people or is to just wait out or is there no real objective at all ? Now when I make a character and all the packs in one server do these transfer to other servers too or is it only for that particular server ?


----------



## snap (Feb 10, 2014)

Day Z: Zombie Madness! this may help....


----------



## kunalht (Feb 10, 2014)

any games with top view gameplay?
I watched video of diablo but it's very costly $40
any cheaper/f2p games like that?


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> ok thanks for the info.And have u played the incredible adventures of Van helsing?If yes,please let me know whether its good or not-i am quite eager to check it out.
> 
> [p.s. -Some reviewers have stated that shadow warrior's graphics are actually pretty bad-can you shed some light on this?Thanks]



Not the best but Ok and passable. Looks like UT3 / BioShock at best


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2014)

kunalht said:


> any games with top view gameplay?
> I watched video of diablo but it's very costly $40
> any cheaper/f2p games like that?



dota 2.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2014)

*UPDATE*

1. Added Gears of War, Torchlight 2, Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
2. Added a column Co-Op method.

The Sheet is on first page now......Please advice and help me with Co-Op method Column as I haven't tried all so can't confirm.


----------



## kunalht (Feb 12, 2014)

Add Payday: The heist, Payday 2, Dead space 3 , Orcs must die 2 & Magicka in co-op games.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Add Payday: The heist, Payday 2, Dead space 3 , Orcs must die 2 & Magicka in co-op games.



Also specify which game required Online connection and which can be played on LAN offline. That would be helpful.


----------



## kunalht (Feb 12, 2014)

All this game require online connection...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2014)

kunalht said:


> All this game require online connection...



OK...Thanks for the input and suggestions, will add them when I get some free time.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

L4D2 has offline LAN mode.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> L4D2 has offline LAN mode.



May I ask why it has been made Unsyicky ??


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't know .. anyway, will make it a sticky again and remove some less accessed sticky threads.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2014)

topgear said:


> I don't know .. anyway, will make it a sticky again and remove some less accessed sticky threads.



Thank You.

BTW made the modification as per your input. Will add more games in table today afternoon.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 14, 2014)

good work @gameranand for making a table


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> good work @gameranand for making a table



Thanks for the compliment. Glad that you liked it.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 14, 2014)

kunalht said:


> any games with top view gameplay?
> I watched video of diablo but it's very costly $40
> any cheaper/f2p games like that?



Cheaper version :- Torchlight 2.

Free - Path of Exile


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2014)

*UPDATE*

Added in Co-Op Games Table
1. Payday 2
2. Orcs Must Die 2
3. Magicka


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

Conflict: Denied Ops has 2 player Cp mode over lan.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> Conflict: Denied Ops has 2 player Cp mode over lan.



IIRC I haven't even added this game yet.


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2014)

No, you have not and that's why I wrote the name


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

topgear said:


> No, you have not and that's why I wrote the name



Oh sh!t I misunderstood you completely. Now I get it, Conflict Denied Ops is the name of game, at first I thought there is a Conflict with a game named Denied Ops in the table. 

Added the game BTW.


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2014)

No Dark Souls ?

No Spec Ops: The Line ? Story is so much better.


----------



## Skud (Feb 18, 2014)

For Dark Souls, you need to make a separate genre: "games which must be played on a controller."


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

Faun said:


> No Dark Souls ?
> 
> No Spec Ops: The Line ? Story is so much better.



OK will add them in Should Play List.



Skud said:


> For Dark Souls, you need to make a separate genre: "games which must be played on a controller."



Well I guess I can do that.


----------



## snap (Feb 18, 2014)

^^yep +1 to that, for example playing deadpool using KB+M is a horrible experience


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^yep +1 to that, for example playing deadpool using KB+M is a horrible experience



Dude I was kiddin. A special genre for Controller ?? Seriously ??
IMO any racing game or Action and Adventure and Sports game should be played with controller like AC series, POP series, DMC series and many others. But it is known to everyone and one can play using KB+Mice or Controller, it all comes to personal choice. If you guys insist then I can make a column about whether the game supports controller or not but not if game should be played with it or not. Its personal choice.


----------



## snap (Feb 18, 2014)

but some of the games can be played like AC series using K+M but not deadpool : (


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 18, 2014)

Has anyone played Bionic commando?(the remake of the original game,i mean)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

snap said:


> but some of the games can be played like AC series using K+M but not deadpool : (


If there is option for KB+Mice then its playable. Its that simple, controls maybe terrible and other things but devs have given you the choice. 



quicky008 said:


> Has anyone played Bionic commando?(the remake of the original game,i mean)


Yes. Its a good game really, flying through the rooftops and killing never gets old. Worth for 1 playthrough for sure. Also using controller is recommended.


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Has anyone played Bionic commando?(the remake of the original game,i mean)


Played with k+b, it was awesome. Especially with the bionic arm combos..

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Yes. Its a good game really, flying through the rooftops and killing never gets old. Worth for 1 playthrough for sure. Also using controller is recommended.


Actually mouse is best, when dealing with the bionic arm to fight/attach to something..

- - - Updated - - -



Skud said:


> For Dark Souls, you need to make a separate genre: "games which must be played on a controller."


That's insane. lol.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2014)

The classic example of a pc games which should be played with controller are RE4 [ though it's going to change ], Silent Hill 3 and 4, DMC4.


----------



## Skud (Feb 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> If there is option for KB+Mice then its playable. Its that simple, controls maybe terrible and other things but devs have given you the choice.
> 
> 
> Yes. Its a good game really, flying through the rooftops and killing never gets old. Worth for 1 playthrough for sure. Also using controller is recommended.





Simply put, if a PC game (like Dark Souls) can't run properly with a KB/Mouse, its simply not worth considering for the list. Not everyone has a controller. Also only those games should be put in the list, which are relatively bug-free, decently ported etc. There's no point listing a game and then asking the user for additional hardware or software in form of mods, unofficial fixes etc.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

Skud said:


> Simply put, if a PC game (like Dark Souls) can't run properly with a KB/Mouse, its simply not worth considering for the list. Not everyone has a controller. Also only those games should be put in the list, which are relatively bug-free, decently ported etc. There's no point listing a game and then asking the user for additional hardware or software in form of mods, unofficial fixes etc.



As for now, I already have kept that in mind. All the games in those lists are quite good and have less problems with performances and other issues.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll add Giana Sisters, Dust, Beatbuddy, Antichamber and The Swapper in Indie games list soon


----------



## kunalht (Mar 5, 2014)

Me and some of my friends wants to play games online but they dont hava a good pc.
So, suggest some good free to play multiplayer/co-op games which can be played in a pc without graphics card.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 5, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Me and some of my friends wants to play games online but they dont hava a good pc.
> So, suggest some good free to play multiplayer/co-op games which can be played in a pc without graphics card.



CS1.6/DotA1 is your best bet. You can try Runescape too, but it's F2P sucks.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Me and some of my friends wants to play games online but they dont hava a good pc.
> So, suggest some good free to play multiplayer/co-op games which can be played in a pc without graphics card.



A rough idea of specs would be welcome. Then I can be more precise about my suggestions.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 5, 2014)

They  have core 2 duo or dual core (not sure) & 2 gb ram & no graphics card.


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

kunalht said:


> They  have core 2 duo or dual core (not sure) & 2 gb ram & no graphics card.



Try League of Legends(non-steam) or Spiral Knights on steam.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

kunalht said:


> They  have core 2 duo or dual core (not sure) & 2 gb ram & no graphics card.



OK.
With Internet
1. DOTA 2
2. League of Legends
3. Path of Exile
4. Urban Terror
5. Team Fortress 2

LAN
1. Borderlands (Low Med Details)
2. Left 4 Dead (Mid Details)
3. Trine
4. Rainbow Six Vegas 2 (Med Details)


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2014)

~shame on thee for not suggesting Counter Strike 1.6 

it'll run like a dream on those configs. and it'll keep them hooked for hours.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> ~shame on thee for not suggesting Counter Strike 1.6
> 
> it'll run like a dream on those configs. and it'll keep them hooked for hours.



That was suggested already, no need to type that again. I am a lazy guy.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 5, 2014)

i know cs 1.6 but it isn't F2P.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

kunalht said:


> i know cs 1.6 but it isn't F2P.



Well the games I suggested under Internet are F2P but the ones I suggested under LAN are not F2P.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 5, 2014)

okay thanks!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

kunalht said:


> okay thanks!!



Glad to help.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 6, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Me and some of my friends wants to play games online but they dont hava a good pc.
> So, suggest some good free to play multiplayer/co-op games which can be played in a pc without graphics card.



Try this Battlefield Play4free. good number of servers in asia plus one in india added recently. low ping
works good with Intel HD graphics in low to medium. check here


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

*UPDATE*

Added 
1. Giana Sister Twisted Dreams (For innovation of environment control, really liked that feature)
2. Dust An Elysium Tale (Fidget is awesome)

If you have more suggestions about tables, please pour in.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 10, 2014)

hawken is now F2P on steam....
Looking good.

- - - Updated - - -

What do you guys think about making a new playdates thread?
where we can decide about playing co-op games like L4D 2 , loadout and many others....


----------



## snap (Mar 11, 2014)

^yea our very own gameranand will handle everything


----------



## kunalht (Mar 11, 2014)

yeah!! its fun playing games in co-op with friends....  


snap said:


> ^yea our very own gameranand will handle everything


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 11, 2014)

The participation in Playdate v1.0 was fantastic :
Here are all the people who took part (compiled by ex ? member Digital Fragger) 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Ct7JkhK.png



If it may be possible we can share the work load so as to no single person has to do all the heavy work ...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2014)

snap said:


> ^yea our very own gameranand will handle everything



Yeah I can handle it but right now is difficult because my Sem exams are coming. So anyone can create a thread for that and I'll reserve the second and third post of that thread like I did in this thread and will handle the rest when exams are over.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I can handle it but right now is difficult because my Sem exams are coming. So anyone can create a thread for that and I'll reserve the second and third post of that thread like I did in this thread and will handle the rest when exams are over.



Okay i will make that thread.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Okay i will make that thread.



OK....I'll secure the second post there then.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 13, 2014)

_Reposting my Request from Another Thread _

Can you guys suggest any Zombie survival games that have extremely low system requirements ? 

I don't have my Laptop at the moment, & my 5 year old home PC doesn't have any games  I used to play GTA SA with medium-low settings on this PC during my school days. 
PC config : ( pls don't laugh ) 


Spoiler



Core 2 duo E7400 @ 2.80Ghz
2GB ram
320 gb HDD
Windows Vista 32 bit
Integrated Intel Graphics ( intel gma 3100 : total available graphics memory - 286 mb ) 


I know this is easily one of the worst configs, but this PC is mainly used by dad for Checking emails & his office work. so, if there's any Zombie games that could work in these specs, it would be awesome. 
Thanks.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

I think that L4D should work at low settings. Also RE4 should work.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 14, 2014)

Why don't you add Batman Arkham Origins to the Must Play Sheet??

Shiva


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2014)

What RPG game should I play now after playing Thief even any old ones.Please suggest?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Why don't you add Batman Arkham Origins to the Must Play Sheet??
> 
> Shiva



Because its not a must play.


bavusani said:


> What RPG game should I play now after playing Thief even any old ones.Please suggest?


Which RPGs you have played  ??


----------



## seamon (Mar 14, 2014)

I enjoyed COD: Ghosts, Dragon Age 2, Metro Last Light and Far Cry 3. I dislike the batman games. Any suggestions for me? *.* 
I am kinda bored nowadays.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, do I have to play the previous installments to enjoy Splinter Cell Blacklist?
I only have conviction and idk why it refuses to run on SLI.

- - - Updated - - -

Also I didn't like BF 4 and Crysis 3.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 14, 2014)

Play 
Medal of honor warfighter
Hitman absolution



seamon said:


> I enjoyed COD: Ghosts, Dragon Age 2, Metro Last Light and Far Cry 3. I dislike the batman games. Any suggestions for me? *.*
> I am kinda bored nowadays.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


----------



## seamon (Mar 14, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Play
> Medal of honor warfighter
> Hitman absolution



Hitman completed---> was good.
Warfighter was okayish.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> I enjoyed COD: Ghosts, Dragon Age 2, Metro Last Light and Far Cry 3. I dislike the batman games. Any suggestions for me? *.*
> I am kinda bored nowadays.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Play Dragon Age Origins. Much much better than Dragon Age 2.


----------



## seamon (Mar 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Play Dragon Age Origins. Much much better than Dragon Age 2.



completed half.........didn't like it........too damn complex.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> completed half.........didn't like it........too damn complex.



Mass Effect series. Simple enough and enjoyable.


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Mass Effect series. Simple enough and enjoyable.



completed ME 3, enjoyed it. ME 1 and 2 seems outdated. :/

- - - Updated - - -

come on.......no more suggestions?


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2014)

^^Try Dark Souls


----------



## snap (Mar 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> completed ME 3, enjoyed it. ME 1 and 2 seems outdated. :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> come on.......no more suggestions?



black ops 2 ??


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^Try Dark Souls



I am waiting for Dark Souls 2  but I think Dark Souls 1 doesn't support KB+mouse.

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> black ops 2 ??



I have both BO 1 and BO 2. Is completing BO 1 necessary to enjoy BO 2?


----------



## snap (Mar 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am waiting for Dark Souls 2  but I think Dark Souls 1 doesn't support KB+mouse.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



never played them but as you enjoyed ghosts imo go with bo2


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 15, 2014)

One Finger Death punch. Just 2$ on Shinyloot (higher on Steam 5$). 

One Finger Death Punch - Action Game | ShinyLoot

Huge time killer, try the demo first.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am waiting for Dark Souls 2  but I think Dark Souls 1 doesn't support KB+mouse.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



DS supports KB+Mouse

It helps in story.


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am waiting for Dark Souls 2  but I think Dark Souls 1 doesn't support KB+mouse.



Get xbox 360 controller because the sword play is not as good with KB+Mouse. Why wait for DS 2 when you can play DS 1. Brilliant theme, story and motifs. Level designs are just so awesome. And the enemy AI is pretty good too.

Except for FPS and shooters, I prefer controller.


----------



## seamon (Mar 16, 2014)

Faun said:


> Get xbox 360 controller because the sword play is not as good with KB+Mouse. Why wait for DS 2 when you can play DS 1. Brilliant theme, story and motifs. Level designs are just so awesome. And the enemy AI is pretty good too.
> 
> Except for FPS and shooters, I prefer controller.



Except for the fact, I hate controllers.


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> Except for the fact, I hate controllers.



Is it just an irrational notion that you have ?


----------



## seamon (Mar 16, 2014)

Faun said:


> Is it just an irrational notion that you have ?



It's actually quite rational you see, I am saving up for an ext HDD so can't afford it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2014)

^^Doesn't look rational to me.


----------



## seamon (Mar 17, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^Doesn't look rational to me.



Then that's irrational of you. 

- - - Updated - - -

Suggest a game which I should download. I am trying to finish bandwidth here. I am thinking Company of Heroes 2 OR Thief. Anymore worthy games?

- - - Updated - - -

Metro 2033 looks like a good option too.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2014)

Metro 2033 and Last Light. Both have pretty good atmosphere.


----------



## seamon (Mar 17, 2014)

I completed Last Light, it was awesome.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 17, 2014)

wait for dark souls 2, 1 is very poorly ported to pc and graphics are also bad

- - - Updated - - -

nothing irrational about it everyone has their own preferences its just games own a days force to play with controllers


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2014)

^^
Guess you never tried dsfix for dark souls 1 ? And it's worth the experience and gameplay. PC port problems were at release time, not after when the issues were fixed by community itself.

I would even play Demon Souls if it was released for PC.

Irrationality is about hating something and saying the reason as you cannot afford it at the moment because already saving for something else.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 18, 2014)

A good website for determining how long it will take to finish a game

HowLongToBeat.com - How long does it take to beat your favorite games?

Is it necessary to play metro 2033 to enjoy last light??  Asking because 2033 is available for ₹250 on steam. 

Shiva


----------



## snap (Mar 18, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> A good website for determining how long it will take to finish a game
> 
> HowLongToBeat.com - How long does it take to beat your favorite games?
> 
> Shiva



nice, will help many gamers


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 18, 2014)

You can plan out ur gaming sessions using it so that you don't buy more games than you can finish during steam summer sales. By the way, when do they start??

Shiva


----------



## rembranded (Mar 18, 2014)

A few minor suggestions/corrections if I may be so bold:

* Free the top row in all the sheets, so that scrolling down does not make it disappear
* Include a column 'Platforms' to indicate which platforms the game is out on. Games like Dead Rising 2 aren't available on PC, though most of the other 100 Games list is
* In the Indie Game List, the 1st game is 'Dust: An Elysian Trail'. The spelling has to be corrected.
* Trine and Orcs Must Die (In Indie Games category) can probably be replaced with their respective sequels which develop upon the original (even though the original games are good in their own right)
* I assume a lot of TDF Gamerz users are on Steam, so would it make sense to have an 'On Steam?' column with Yes/No as the values? Minecraft isn't available on Steam (or anywhere for that matter) and none of the EA games are
* Anomaly Warzone Earth (Indie Games) is actually a Tower Offence game and not a Tower Defence one.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2014)

rembranded said:


> A few minor suggestions/corrections if I may be so bold:
> 
> * Free the top row in all the sheets, so that scrolling down does not make it disappear
> * Include a column 'Platforms' to indicate which platforms the game is out on. Games like Dead Rising 2 aren't available on PC, though most of the other 100 Games list is
> ...



Very good suggestions. Please allow me to reply and do follow back with me.

1. What do you mean Free Top Row ?? Didn't really get it, do explain and I'll try my best to implement it.

2. Actually Dead Rising 2 is for PC as well, just do a Google search and you'll get it. Also the point to be noted is that this is PC only thread so all games in list are available on PC, I made sure of that.

3. OK. Thanks for pointing that out, will do it the first chance I get.

4. Thats a good suggestion indeed and I'll do that.

5. Well, adding a column is easy enough for me. I just need more votes, I'll ask others and if its a yes then I'll add it.

6. Actually I have not played every game on that list and I get the data from Wikipedia. Wikipedia said its TD so I put it there.

More suggestions are welcome.


----------



## seamon (Mar 18, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> A good website for determining how long it will take to finish a game
> 
> HowLongToBeat.com - How long does it take to beat your favorite games?
> 
> ...



I played Metro LL w/o playing playing metro 2033. I understood it pretty well.



Spoiler



Just remember Artyom goes on a journey at the end of which he destroys the Dark ones.


 Knowing this is enough.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> A good website for determining how long it will take to finish a game
> 
> HowLongToBeat.com - How long does it take to beat your favorite games?
> 
> ...



Wrong info for most games. Still it can used just to see if the game is long or not.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 18, 2014)

Is metro 2033 worth ₹230?? And when do the steam summer sales start??

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Is metro 2033 worth ₹230?? And when do the steam summer sales start??
> 
> Shiva



Yes its worth it.
Summer sales are usually in June.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2014)

*UPDATE*

1. Added Age of Empires 2 in Must Play List
2. Added Age of Empires 3 in Should Play List

Also thinking to Remove Civ 4 from Must play list and add XCOM EU in place of it. Please give the votes.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone playing Hawken ? Is it P2W?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 31, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket 14


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Don Bradman Cricket 14



Is that a suggestion ??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Is that a suggestion ??



Yes ! Best Cricket game so far .... On par with the Likes of FIFA series (atleast the earlier versions if not the current version)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Yes ! Best Cricket game so far .... On par with the Likes of FIFA series (atleast the earlier versions if not the current version)



OK then. Will add it to Should Play list.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 4, 2014)

never played Assassin's Creed, so should i start with the first or go str8 to 3? do i loose anything if i skip to 3?


----------



## snap (Apr 4, 2014)

3 is the worst of the AC series. Play AC2 and AC4


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2014)

true_lies said:


> never played Assassin's Creed, so should i start with the first or go str8 to 3? do i loose anything if i skip to 3?



Start with AC 1. Story is kinda complicated so you won't understand much if you start in between.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 6, 2014)

Playing HAWKEN. Awesome game.
Anyone playing it? Lets play together...


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Start with AC 1. Story is kinda complicated so you won't understand much if you start in between.



I've started from Ac2 and played upto AC3 - did not felt the need for playing Ac1 ever but someday I will but then again the game just gets out of track staring from AC3.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2014)

topgear said:


> I've started from Ac2 and played upto AC3 - did not felt the need for playing Ac1 ever but someday I will but then again the game just gets out of track staring from AC3.



Then you must play AC1 and you'll be amazed by the turns of events in AC2.


----------



## snap (Apr 7, 2014)

if you are confused just read the plot at wiki


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2014)

snap said:


> if you are confused just read the plot at wiki



Where is fun in that.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 7, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Yes ! Best Cricket game so far .... On par with the Likes of FIFA series (atleast the earlier versions if not the current version)



Cricket game on par with FIFA !!!   That's awesome .

I've only played Cricket 2007  which sucks & Ashes Cricket 2009 which is about average .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 7, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Cricket game on par with FIFA !!!   That's awesome .
> 
> I've only played Cricket 2007  which sucks & Ashes Cricket 2009 which is about average .



It also has a career mode , which also super awesome .


----------



## true_lies (Apr 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Then you must play AC1 and you'll be amazed by the turns of events in AC2.



does AC:B and AC:R story comes before AC3 or after? is AC3 really that bad?

- - - Updated - - -

Meanwhile...ordered AC1 and AC2 off flipkart. 498 bucks for 2 games


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

true_lies said:


> does AC:B and AC:R story comes before AC3 or after? is AC3 really that bad?
> 
> Meanwhile...ordered AC1 and AC2 off flipkart. 498 bucks for 2 games



They come before AC3.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Cricket game on par with FIFA !!!   That's awesome .
> 
> I've only played Cricket 2007  which sucks & Ashes Cricket 2009 which is about average .



There's plenty of mods available for cricket 07 to make it great .. try to use them.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 9, 2014)

topgear said:


> There's plenty of mods available for cricket 07 to make it great .. try to use them.



None make the gameplay anywhere close to DBC 14 . If any of you have a gamepad (any) then play the Nets (Only Batting is there) of this game , it is available for free for pc , about 600 mb download . 

Link : *download.cricketacademygame.com/

Oh and to properly configure your gamepad then download this : X360 Controller Emulator run it and put files in the same folder as the installation directory .


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm waiting for the windows release. I want bowling and bating both.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 10, 2014)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms - 
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms - NA on Steam

F2P on steam


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms -
> Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms - NA on Steam
> 
> F2P on steam



Look at the reviews. Not very good game as per Steam users.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Look at the reviews. Not very good game as per Steam users.



Yep!
downloading it. Lets see how is it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] u asked me to ask here so i m asking which all games u played after u got ur pc...........


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] u asked me to ask here so i m asking which all games u played after u got ur pc...........



Start with Crysis 1 and Warhead. Those games just looks amazing, and you'll enjoy them at visual glory.
After that to change genre, if you want RPG then play Witcher 2, if racing then play Dirt 2. Amazing graphics, awesome gameplay.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2014)

Any horror genre game with very high graphics?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> Any horror genre game with very high graphics?



Dead space 3


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 11, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Dead space 3



Dead Space 1 and 2 are better I heard and hardly any difference in graphics compared to 3 .


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2014)

Start in sequence. 1, 2 and then 3.

Also, try Alan Wake.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> Any horror genre game with very high graphics?



I guess Dead Space series will have to suffice.
Alan Wake is also good. Different also.


----------



## Innara (Apr 11, 2014)

Dead Space 1 is also free on Origin till May. So might as well go get it and see if it's your thing.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I guess Dead Space series will have to suffice.
> Alan Wake is also good. Different also.


no alan wake is too hard.........


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> no alan wake is too hard.........



Whats a Survival horror if you have enough bullet to kill all the enemy. Then it won't be a survival horror. Alan Wake understands this fact DS don't.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 11, 2014)

Alan Wake is good but gameplay gets a tad repetitive and tedious over time. Loved the ending though. Nothing beats RE4 when it comes to survival horror.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2014)

Another one, *Condemned: Criminal Origins*

*Outlast * but I haven't even completed 1st level.

*Cryostasis* has intriguing storyline too..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Alan Wake is good but gameplay gets a tad repetitive and tedious over time. Loved the ending though. Nothing beats RE4 when it comes to survival horror.



I never found it to be repetitive, I rather enjoyed it.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Another one, *Condemned: Criminal Origins*
> 
> *Outlast * but I haven't even completed 1st level.
> 
> *Cryostasis* has intriguing storyline too..



He just bought a card, give him names with awesome graphics.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2014)

all of the above three have very good graphics for a survival horror / action / adventure game. I even find SH3's graphics to be good enough


----------



## true_lies (Apr 15, 2014)

Are there any games similar in style to the Commandos series


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Are there any games similar in style to the Commandos series



Not exactly like that but I guess Fallout Tactics should do. Quite old game but good, also games are commando are not very popular now.
Also try Hidden and Dangerous series, that is also kinda like commando but in TPS.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2014)

topgear said:


> all of the above three have very good graphics for a survival horror / action / adventure game. I even find SH3's graphics to be good enough



Yeah, Silent Hill 3 graphics are still great looking.


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2014)

Completed Batman:Arkham Origins.. 
Compared to the previous series, i felt the storyline is too small but with a larger area to explore...


----------



## true_lies (Apr 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Not exactly like that but I guess Fallout Tactics should do. Quite old game but good, also games are commando are not very popular now.
> Also try Hidden and Dangerous series, that is also kinda like commando but in TPS.



Too bad though, the series was mine and my brother's favorite when it had launched, played all games. and Eidos themselves killed it by launching Commandos:Strike Force (FPS only)

Had played H&D, didnt like it. Will look for Fallout Tactics


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Too bad though, the series was mine and my brother's favorite when it had launched, played all games. and Eidos themselves killed it by launching Commandos:Strike Force (FPS only)
> 
> Had played H&D, didnt like it. Will look for Fallout Tactics



Yeah I know, sad times. Try Fallout tactics, I kinda liked that game many years back.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 16, 2014)

Hows World of Tanks ?
I got it in the digit DVD


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Hows World of Tanks ?
> I got it in the digit DVD



I haven't played it but this game has quite a community and game is quite good thats for sure.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 18, 2014)

Can anybody suggest me some good RPG's to keep myself occupied while I wait for DAI and Witcher 3 because I've run out of all my patience and will soon go insane if I don't get my hands on something engaging enough right now. I like RPG's which involve a lot of decision-making with real consequences to our decisions. No ME or ES please.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Can anybody suggest me some good RPG's to keep myself occupied while I wait for DAI and Witcher 3 because I've run out of all my patience and will soon go insane if I don't get my hands on something engaging enough right now. I like RPG's which involve a lot of decision-making with real consequences to our decisions. No ME or ES please.



Which RPGs you have played yet ??


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 18, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Which RPGs you have played yet ??


Completed: DAO including all dlc's and expansions, Witcher 1 & 2
Unfinished: ME3, Skyrim
There are more not-so-popular RPG's that I've played but I don't remember the names.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2014)

OK then
1. Fallout 3
2. Fallout New Vegas
3. Kingdom of Amalur the Reckoning.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 18, 2014)

Okay, do I have to play F3 first before playing FNV? And is KoA any good? Thought it was average. And finally how many hours of gameplay can I expect from each of these games? The more the merrier. Just so you know, I wander a lot.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Okay, do I have to play F3 first before playing FNV? And is KoA any good? Thought it was average. And finally how many hours of gameplay can I expect from each of these games? The more the merrier. Just so you know, I wander a lot.



F3 is not a requirement to play but its really really good in its own regard so you should play it. KoA is certainly not the best among the lot but its a single time play for sure.
As for time, F3 will last roughly 150-200 hrs and so will NV. KoA, I am not sure about as I didn't completed it.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 18, 2014)

Okay thanks. I'll start with F3 then.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Okay thanks. I'll start with F3 then.



You are welcome.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 26, 2014)

Please recommend some arcade style action/racing games that are easy to pick up and play and are not very resource intensive-i need them for a friend who has a system with the foll. config:

pentium g2020,2 gb ram,onboard intel hd graphics.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Please recommend some arcade style action/racing games that are easy to pick up and play and are not very resource intensive-i need them for a friend who has a system with the foll. config:
> 
> pentium g2020,2 gb ram,onboard intel hd graphics.



Which game you have played so far ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2014)

There's a new RPG coming up Bound by Flame.. Seems similar  to Witcher.. Im looking foreward to it


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 27, 2014)

FIFA 14 or PES 2014? Which is better?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> FIFA 14 or PES 2014? Which is better?



If realistic gameplay is prime concern then PES else FIFA.


----------



## Gamrgaurav (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi friends I like plying RTS and semio strategy like AOE and DOTA... could you please suggest me some more awesome games like these....


----------



## kunalht (Apr 28, 2014)

Gamrgaurav said:


> Hi friends I like plying RTS and semio strategy like AOE and DOTA... could you please suggest me some more awesome games like these....



Company of heroes 1 & 2


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2014)

Gamrgaurav said:


> Hi friends I like plying RTS and semio strategy like AOE and DOTA... could you please suggest me some more awesome games like these....



Welcome to TDF community.

For the likes of AOE play
1. Company of Heroes series
2. Total War series

For the likes of DOTA 2 play
1. League of Legends
2. Smite


----------



## DVJex (Apr 28, 2014)

Total war and AOE arent in the same league ;@ . I'll recommend starcraft instead. Starcraft 2 is quite big though, had to download about 14GB.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 28, 2014)

Dota aint a RTS game it's an ARTS game...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Dota aint a RTS game it's an ARTS game...



Its a MOBA actually.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 28, 2014)

same thing....
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiplayer_online_battle_arena


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> If realistic gameplay is prime concern then PES else FIFA.


Yeah I guess so. I've always been on FIFA's side but this time EA ditched PC gamers by not bringing the Ignite engine to PC whereas Konami's new Fox engine (also used in MGSV) looks promising, which I've heard,  has vastly improved the graphics and gameplay from previous iterations. That's why I'm more inclined towards PES this time.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 29, 2014)

Can anybody tell that what's the actual download size of RO2 MP and SP both?
Steam tells only the required installation size. .
Is it worth downloading or should I leave it?


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 29, 2014)

9 GB for mp and 6gb for sp


----------



## kunalht (Apr 30, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Can anybody tell that what's the actual download size of RO2 MP and SP both?
> Steam tells only the required installation size. .
> Is it worth downloading or should I leave it?



Its great game if you like realistic games!
& download size was 10-11 GB before new update.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 30, 2014)

Ohk 
Will download it next month then.


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Its great game if you like realistic games!
> & download size was 10-11 GB before new update.



Damn...so large.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

UPDATE

1. Added Tribes Ascend to Multiplayer games
2. Added Ghost Recon Phantoms to Co-Op games
3. Moved Elder Scrolls Morrowwind to Should Play list
4. Added XCOM Enemy Unknown to Must play List


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

[MENTION=12812]anand[/MENTION] et al.

Need a list of decent F2P game list in Steam ( games which stood out among other F2Ps) Also please help track games that are coming in cheap and are multiplayed ( Steam only )


----------



## Pasapa (May 5, 2014)

^dota2,planetside,ghostrecon,warthunder,tf2,warframe, tribes.. But im pretty sure you know these..idk about less popular ones.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

DOTA2 is free now? anyway. Played warframe and TF2 long back. Dint like much. Any F2P RPG out there?


----------



## Pasapa (May 5, 2014)

Dota2 is pretty much the holy grail of f2p games..


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Dota2 is pretty much the holy grail of f2p games..



The reason i asked because  i got a key the day after its launch day from a Singapore friend.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> The reason i asked because  i got a key the day after its launch day from a Singapore friend.



Yes previously it was based on invite when in Beta stage but now its F2P for all.


----------



## srkmish (May 5, 2014)

Suggest me an easy game with good story and good visuals from 2005-2009 era. I want a simple n easy adventure/ action type game where i can really enjoy the environments and the story. Also, the game should be from previous gen as i dont have good config.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2014)

Prince of persia Sands of Time, Warrior within and The Two thrones.. They have very good visuals for a PS2 era game


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Prince of persia Sands of Time, Warrior within and The Two thrones.. They have very good visuals for a PS2 era game



Adding to this
1. Devil May Cry 3 Dante Awakening (Not easy but very good)

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> [MENTION=12812]anand[/MENTION] et al.
> 
> Need a list of decent F2P game list in Steam ( games which stood out among other F2Ps) Also please help track games that are coming in cheap and are multiplayed ( Steam only )



Will get it done today for sure. Yesterday was a busy day.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2014)

[MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]
Decent F2P games
1. Tribes Ascend
2. Warframe
3. Ghost Recon Phantoms
4. Path of Exile
5. DOTA 2
6. EverQuest
7. Team Fortress 2
8. Blacklight Retribution
etc are quite good F2P games on Steam.

As for Co-Op
1. Ghost Recon Phantoms
2. Insurgency
3. Orcs Must Die 2
4. Trine 2 The Complete Story
5. Magicka


----------



## masterkd (May 16, 2014)

Hi folks,

Please suggest me some good RPG. Below are the ones I have already played or don't want to play.
1. Elder scrolls
2. Dragon age
3. Witcher
4. Fallout
5. Bioshock
6. Fable
7. Neverwinter
8. Baldur's Gate
Also lot of others I don't remember now


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2014)

^ Dark souls?


----------



## masterkd (May 17, 2014)

^nah didn't like it that much


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2014)

you can try Deus Ex HR, not a true RPG but FPS with RPG elements.. still ull ike it


----------



## masterkd (May 17, 2014)

^yes I have played Deus Ex but I am looking for something more like Dragon Age type game. Diablo III is a good one but too expensive.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2014)

if you are okay with older games, Divine Divinity is one of the best isometric RPGs... its not hack and slash like diablo, its like the elder scrolls counterpart of an isometric rpg
the sequel Divinity 2 was underwhelming but has good graphics by today's standards
Also try, risen and risen2.. has mediocre reviews 
Sacred 2 is a good game, i just started myself.. will tell u how it goes


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2014)

Can we consider Lost alpha on the list .. specially for indie sections


----------



## true_lies (May 22, 2014)

Anyone played/playing Star Wars: The Old Republic? How's it? 
Since its by Bioware, so is it similar in gameplay to the ME series?


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 2, 2014)

Guys please suggest some strategy game that requires little learning. I feel old  , but don't have the patience to learn a whole skill tree and technology tree and civilization specialty etc . Something like frozen synapse.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 2, 2014)

cute.bandar said:


> Guys please suggest some strategy game that requires little learning. I feel old  , but don't have the patience to learn a whole skill tree and technology tree and civilization specialty etc . Something like frozen synapse.



Men of war series
Empire: Total war
Total war series
Wargame series


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2014)

cute.bandar said:


> Guys please suggest some strategy game that requires little learning. I feel old  , but don't have the patience to learn a whole skill tree and technology tree and civilization specialty etc . Something like frozen synapse.



Try Company of Heroes . BTW, personally I can never get hold of strategy games - there's just too many controls and things to do  but once you get a hold of one it's pretty easy to play others like programming


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 6, 2014)

^ Thanks Try frozen synapse. Technically its probably more of a tactics game than a strategy game. But its awesome.

I found one game btw - world in conflict- standard camera controls and easy to learn.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah frozen synapse available on humble bundle now. Its really a good game!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks guys .. never heard of frozen synapse before. Will try to give it a go.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2014)

Guys, I need some suggestions. I'm need of some fun games, I don't mind the graphics because here, there's HD6450 (lels), actually fun, less demanding games. I need to pass the time here. Now, I'm open to all genres. But it must be intriguing. 

I don't even mind if the game's from N64 or PSone or PS2 era. I can do with emulators. I'm desperate.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 3, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, I need some suggestions. I'm need of some fun games, I don't mind the graphics because here, there's HD6450 (lels), actually fun, less demanding games. I need to pass the time here. Now, I'm open to all genres. But it must be intriguing.
> 
> I don't even mind if the game's from N64 or PSone or PS2 era. I can do with emulators. I'm desperate.



Try some Indie games like super meat boy, fez, minecraft. Check Indie Games thread on digit forum.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 3, 2014)

Minecraft is brilliant. BRILLIANT. I stopped playing it because it was too addictive.


----------



## Flash (Jul 3, 2014)

If i want to play the Witcher game, do i have to start from the first one or straightly jump into the* Witcher 2*?
Will it impact the continuity of storyline as like the Assassin's creed series?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, I need some suggestions. I'm need of some fun games, I don't mind the graphics because here, there's HD6450 (lels), actually fun, less demanding games. I need to pass the time here. Now, I'm open to all genres. But it must be intriguing.
> 
> I don't even mind if the game's from N64 or PSone or PS2 era. I can do with emulators. I'm desperate.



1. Limbo
2. Giana Sisters Twisted Dreams
3. Child of Light
4. Beatbuddy
5. Mark on Ninja
6. Brothers

These are very good games. Some are pretty new and darn good games. Do try them and if you want more then see the Indie Game List on First page of this thread. 

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> If i want to play the Witcher game, do i have to start from the first one or straightly jump into the* Witcher 2*?
> Will it impact the continuity of storyline as like the Assassin's creed series?



No it won't.


----------



## Flash (Jul 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> No it won't.


Thanks 
Btw, it is *"5.Mark of the Ninja"*..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

Flash said:


> Thanks
> Btw, it is *"5.Mark of the Ninja"*..



Yeah...that. Its easy to forget these names. So many.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> 1. Limbo
> 2. Giana Sisters Twisted Dreams
> 3. Child of Light
> 4. Beatbuddy
> ...



Thanks. Surprisingly, except for Giana Sisters and Beatbuddy, I've played all those during the drought period (Feb-May). Any other suggestions apart from platformers?


----------



## Flash (Jul 3, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Thanks. Surprisingly, except for Giana Sisters and Beatbuddy, I've played all those during the drought period (Feb-May). Any other suggestions apart from platformers?



1.Total overdose (kinda GTA+Max Payne like stunts)
2.The Godfather
3.POP 2008, I guess your GPU will do.
4.Just cause
5.Burnout paradise (not sure)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Thanks. Surprisingly, except for Giana Sisters and Beatbuddy, I've played all those during the drought period (Feb-May). Any other suggestions apart from platformers?



OK

1. Gone Home
2. Cryostatis
3. Torchlight 2
4. Magicka
5. Orcs Must Die series (Both games are very good tower defense games)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK
> 
> 1. Gone Home
> 2. Cryostatis
> ...



Will definitely check out Gone Home. Played Cryostasis, was absolutely great and bit of a mindduck. And will play OMD2 too.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Will definitely check out Gone Home. Played Cryostasis, was absolutely great and bit of a mindduck. And will play OMD2 too.



I think now you have 4-5 games to play. Ping me again when you need more like this.


----------



## snap (Jul 16, 2014)

How is this game Save 75% on Killing Floor on Steam as it is on sale thinking of purchasing can it be more cheaper? do you guys play it as this is co-op right?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2014)

snap said:


> How is this game Save 75% on Killing Floor on Steam as it is on sale thinking of purchasing can it be more cheaper? do you guys play it as this is co-op right?



I don't think it would be more cheaper. But ask if there is some activity, I am not buying it because I don't see a lot of activity for this game.


----------



## Shah (Jul 18, 2014)

Can anyone suggest some PC games which don't take up much space when installed (preferably less than 1 or 2 GB)?

I like games that have a good and short story line like the Mafia 2.

And, It must be playable with a controller. (My controller is lying idle since I bought it.)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 18, 2014)

Not 1-2 gb but best controller hack/slash games IMO
Darksiders series
Dark souls series
DMC series (esp DMC 5)
Castlevania series

All these games are must have if you wanna play on controller..


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2014)

Shah said:


> Can anyone suggest some PC games which don't take up much space when installed (preferably less than 1 or 2 GB)?
> 
> I like games that have a good and short story line like the Mafia 2.
> 
> And, It must be playable with a controller. (My controller is lying idle since I bought it.)


Try arcade fighters like super street fighter 4, marvel vs capcom, mortal kombat series, injustice gods among us if you really wanna use the controller.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 18, 2014)

Shah said:


> Can anyone suggest some PC games which don't take up much space when installed (preferably less than 1 or 2 GB)?
> 
> I like games that have a good and short story line like the Mafia 2.
> 
> And, It must be playable with a controller. (My controller is lying idle since I bought it.)




Half Life 2 ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2014)

Shah said:


> Can anyone suggest some PC games which don't take up much space when installed (preferably less than 1 or 2 GB)?
> 
> I like games that have a good and short story line like the Mafia 2.
> 
> And, It must be playable with a controller. (My controller is lying idle since I bought it.)



So many parameters :X Even game size. Really difficult to suggest but try Mafia 1(although it doesn't support controllers AFAIK).

I don't think there will be many such games(other than mostly older games) which fit all the criteria. You could try Indie games like LIMBO and Super Meat Boy. Both of these are great to play with a controller.




snap said:


> How is this game Save 75% on Killing Floor on Steam as it is on sale thinking of purchasing can it be more cheaper? do you guys play it as this is co-op right?



Not recommended. Most of the player base of this game has moved on. Also, Killing Floor 2 is coming soon.


----------



## Shah (Jul 19, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Not 1-2 gb but best controller hack/slash games IMO
> Darksiders series
> Dark souls series
> DMC series (esp DMC 5)
> ...





Flash said:


> Try arcade fighters like super street fighter 4, marvel vs capcom, mortal kombat series, injustice gods among us if you really wanna use the controller.





Gen.Libeb said:


> Half Life 2 ?





thetechfreak said:


> So many parameters :X *Even game size.* Really difficult to suggest but try Mafia 1(although it doesn't support controllers AFAIK).
> 
> I don't think there will be many such games(other than mostly older games) which fit all the criteria. You could try Indie games like LIMBO and Super Meat Boy. Both of these are great to play with a controller.



My system drive has just 4GB of free space. That's why the size restriction. Will have to extend it.

Thanks for all your replies. Will check all of them definitely.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 19, 2014)

guys i am having serious scaling issues with my card any help will be appreciated............


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2014)

Shah said:


> My system drive has just 4GB of free space. That's why the size restriction. Will have to extend it.
> 
> Thanks for all your replies. Will check all of them definitely.



Play Indie games then. 
See the list on first page to see what you need to play.


----------



## Shah (Jul 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Play Indie games then.
> See the list on first page to see what you need to play.



The link in the first page redirects to some other page and not to Google Docs. 
 [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] ??


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2014)

Shah said:


> The link in the first page redirects to some other page and not to Google Docs.
> [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] ??



See second post. 

Actually see the first page. I have posted many tables. One of them is for Indie games.


----------



## Shah (Jul 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> See second post.
> 
> Actually see the first page. I have posted many tables. One of them is for Indie games.



Sorry, I should have checked it before posting.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 28, 2014)

Please add Don't Starve in indie games list, it's one of the best indie games out there.

Don Bradman Cricket 14 should be added to must play list. It's easily the best cricket game so far. It's a must play for a cricket fan.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Please add Don't Starve in indie games list, it's one of the best indie games out there.
> 
> Don Bradman Cricket 14 should be added to must play list. It's easily the best cricket game so far. It's a must play for a cricket fan.



OK will do the necessary when I get time.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 29, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK will do the necessary when I get time.


Thanks.. Also may be you can compile a list of LANable Games?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Thanks.. Also may be you can compile a list of LANable Games?



LAN Games. Well thats not much hard...I have already compiled the list of Co-Op games on the list you can just see that and see which one of them are LAN games and which are not.


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm so big fan of IGI- games.
Project IGI -1 and 2.
But I can not find an IGI lover here.
I s there any game similar to IGI?
I t is action game.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2014)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> I'm so big fan of IGI- games.
> Project IGI -1 and 2.
> But I can not find an IGI lover here.
> I s there any game similar to IGI?
> I t is action game.



IGI is very very old series. It basically belongs to FPS genre, so see the list and play games of that genre. You'll enjoy them.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 29, 2014)

Guys, I thought of playing Shadow of Colossus. I downloaded all things necessary, but the fps, man those fps are crazy. It drops down to 10. I know I need to do some tweakings in PCSX2. Can you guys help me please, this my first time playing with an emulator. Just saw the opening and that music made me go all emotional and now I NEED to play this. HALP?!

And I run it on FX-8320.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, I thought of playing Shadow of Colossus. I downloaded all things necessary, but the fps, man those fps are crazy. It drops down to 10. I know I need to do some tweakings in PCSX2. Can you guys help me please, this my first time playing with an emulator. Just saw the opening and that music made me go all emotional and now I NEED to play this. HALP?!
> 
> And I run it on FX-8320.


Wrong thread


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 29, 2014)

any TPS games with which i can practice xbox controller?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2014)

anikkket said:


> any TPS games with which i can practice xbox controller?



Alan Wake
Resident Evil 5
Gears of War
Dead Rising 2
Saints Row 3
Saints Row 4


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 2, 2014)

In addition to the above you can also check out Spec Ops: The Line, Mafia 2, Sleeping Dogs, Hitman: Absolution.


----------



## rembranded (Aug 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> 1. What do you mean Free Top Row ?? Didn't really get it, do explain and I'll try my best to implement it.
> 
> 2. Actually Dead Rising 2 is for PC as well, just do a Google search and you'll get it. Also the point to be noted is that this is PC only thread so all games in list are available on PC, I made sure of that.



I meant to type 'freeze' the first row. Somehow the 'ze' got missed 

I was mistaken about the Dead Rising 2 part. Thanks for setting me right.

Thank you for responding.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 30, 2014)

Please suggest me a game which will be fun to play continuously. Any genre.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2014)

rembranded said:


> I meant to type 'freeze' the first row. Somehow the 'ze' got missed
> 
> I was mistaken about the Dead Rising 2 part. Thanks for setting me right.
> 
> Thank you for responding.



Done. Froze the rows in all sheets.
Also replaced Trine and Orcs Must Die with their newer counterparts.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 21, 2014)

Any new strategy games similar to AoE? By "new" I mean released no more than 5 yrs ago. And has anybody played Divinity: Original Sin yet? If yes, how is it? I'd also like to give it a try if it's worth it. I love RPG's.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 21, 2014)

anikkket said:


> any TPS games with which i can practice xbox controller?





gameranand said:


> Alan Wake
> Resident Evil 5
> Gears of War
> Dead Rising 2
> ...





TheFallenLord said:


> In addition to the above you can also check out Spec Ops: The Line, Mafia 2, Sleeping Dogs, Hitman: Absolution.



SR4 you can skip. 

but play Deadpool. its damn funny. i was in splits half the time.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2014)

[MENTION=265475]anikkket[/MENTION] - just play Darksiders if you want  to practice the xbox controller


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION], [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] & [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] i will try them


----------



## singleindian (Sep 23, 2014)

Which games can I play without gfx card? I have i5 4440.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2014)

singleindian said:


> Which games can I play without gfx card? I have i5 4440.



Which GPU ??
I mean Intel HD 4000 ??


----------



## singleindian (Sep 24, 2014)

gameranand said:


> which gpu ??
> I mean intel hd 4000 ??


hd 4600


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2014)

singleindian said:


> hd 4600



Any game before 2010 should run on Med - Low details.
See the first page for list of games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2014)

singleindian said:


> Which games can I play without gfx card? I have i5 4440.



u have a excellent processor..u must get a graphics card


----------



## singleindian (Sep 24, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Any game before 2010 should run on Med - Low details.
> See the first page for list of games.


OK, thanks


----------



## singleindian (Sep 24, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> u have a excellent processor..u must get a graphics card


Waiting for gtx 970


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Sep 25, 2014)

what about tribes:vengeance,tribes series are the downright most fun i've ever had in a LAN game,so what do you think(would have suggest tribes ascend but sadly i can't run it  )


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 26, 2014)

Website to play retro games online....?
like 16bit and gba,gbc etc games


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2014)

search for abandonware. There's plenty of sites whic offers emulators and game roms for such type of games. The only thing you need is a extracted bios for different game platforms and even that's not very hard to find. I used to play and enjoy such games. One of my all time favorite is Cadillacs and Dinosaurs.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 27, 2014)

I want to play them online, not download them...


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2014)

do a google search with this ' play retro games online using browser ' without quotes  or here some sites :
Game Oldies | Play retro games online
SNESFUN Retro SNES / Super Nintendo / Super Famicom games online | SNESFUN is a website to play Retro Super Nintendo Games using flash emulator directly in your browser, play snes games online, snes flash emulator, nes games, nintendo games, super ma


----------



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2014)

topgear said:


> do a google search with this ' play retro games online using browser ' without quotes  or here some sites :
> Game Oldies | Play retro games online
> SNESFUN Retro SNES / Super Nintendo / Super Famicom games online | SNESFUN is a website to play Retro Super Nintendo Games using flash emulator directly in your browser, play snes games online, snes flash emulator, nes games, nintendo games, super ma



Or you could install an emulator on the PC and play that way.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 28, 2014)

I did google search , there so many sites....I just wanted to know a trusted and good site. [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] i just prefer to play them online


----------



## Vyom (Dec 29, 2014)

Quake on Oscilloscope anyone?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2014)

^wowie, thats amazing


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2015)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]

For Zombie games which are not hard, well I think I can name a few
1. Left 4 Dead Series (Just shoot the hell out of them)
2. Dead Island (But its more of a meele oriented game rather than guns, still fun to play specially in co-op)

In all honesty Zombie games are meant to be played like a survival game and not a shooter game, its meant to be played that way. If you happen to change the mood then Resident Evil Series is easily one of the best Zombie game series out there. Specially RE4, RE5 and now the old games are also getting HD remakes to well worth it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 17, 2015)

i am looking for some real air combat simulators, plz guys suggest one....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> i am looking for some real air combat simulators, plz guys suggest one....



Arcade Air Combat or Pure Simulators ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 17, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Arcade Air Combat or Pure Simulators ??



well not exactly pure simulator like the ones in racing games, it will be fine if it has normal air combat mechanics........


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 17, 2015)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]
> 
> For Zombie games which are not hard, well I think I can name a few
> 1. Left 4 Dead Series (Just shoot the hell out of them)
> ...



Thank You


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> well not exactly pure simulator like the ones in racing games, it will be fine if it has normal air combat mechanics........



1. HAWX series
2. Ace Combat Assault Horizon
3. Battlestation Pacific


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2015)

gameranand said:


> 1. HAWX series
> *2. Ace Combat Assault Horizon*
> 3. Battlestation Pacific



this.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 17, 2015)

Mirror's Edge is not running smooth on my PC...my system has specs shown in signature..... playing at 1300*768 high settings.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Mirror's Edge is not running smooth on my PC...my system has specs shown in signature..... playing at 1300*768 high settings.



Well Mirror's Edge was a pretty resource hungry game back then. It didn't ran well on my 5770 as well so I guess its OK. Lower the graphics and some details and that might help you for smoother gameplay.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2015)

Made several changes in the main sheets which was long overdue.

1. Added Alien Isolation, Divinity Original Sin, Pillars of Eternity to Must play list.
2. Moved several games to Games You Should play list.


----------



## singleindian (Apr 5, 2015)

Why No GTA game in this list?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2015)

singleindian said:


> Why No GTA game in this list?



GTA 4 had terrible optimization issues with PC but I'll add them. I am not a GTA fan so it didn't occurred to me and no one cared to give any suggestion about this particular game.


----------



## singleindian (Apr 5, 2015)

gameranand said:


> GTA 4 had terrible optimization issues with PC but I'll add them. I am not a GTA fan so it didn't occurred to me and no one cared to give any suggestion about this particular game.


U should add GTA - SA to the must play list. To me it was the best with vice city


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2015)

singleindian said:


> U should add GTA - SA to the must play list. To me it was the best with vice city



Alright will do that soon.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 13, 2015)

Hmm small suggestion.. If it makes sense to you guys. You should have a list of *Best Free to Play* games. 
There are tons of games out there which are free to play and people can spend hours and hours in it without feeling anything less than a AAA time feel.

Eg: RPGs like Path of Exile, Neverwinter... jRPGs like Vindictus.. or the upcoming Black Desert... Shooters like Warframe, Planetside 2..
Etc etc.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2015)

Soumik said:


> Hmm small suggestion.. If it makes sense to you guys. You should have a list of *Best Free to Play* games.
> There are tons of games out there which are free to play and people can spend hours and hours in it without feeling anything less than a AAA time feel.
> 
> Eg: RPGs like Path of Exile, Neverwinter... jRPGs like Vindictus.. or the upcoming Black Desert... Shooters like Warframe, Planetside 2..
> Etc etc.



Will do in free time, kinda busy these days with exams and all.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## user28 (Apr 17, 2015)

Can anybody suggest any strategy based games similar to Red alert and Empire Earth? I am a die hard fan of both the series. Looking for more similar games.


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

user28 said:


> Can anybody suggest any strategy based games similar to Red alert and Empire Earth? I am a die hard fan of both the series. Looking for more similar games.



tiberium wars


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2015)

Soumik said:


> Hmm small suggestion.. If it makes sense to you guys. You should have a list of *Best Free to Play* games.
> There are tons of games out there which are free to play and people can spend hours and hours in it without feeling anything less than a AAA time feel.
> 
> Eg: RPGs like Path of Exile, Neverwinter... jRPGs like Vindictus.. or the upcoming Black Desert... Shooters like Warframe, Planetside 2..
> Etc etc.



meanwhile can you post such games here? I'll want to try some.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2015)

user28 said:


> Can anybody suggest any strategy based games similar to Red alert and Empire Earth? I am a die hard fan of both the series. Looking for more similar games.



1. Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars
2. Command & Conquer 3 Kane's Wraith
3. Command & Conquer Red Alert 3
4. Starcraft 2 Wings of Liberty
5. Starcraft 2 Heart of Stone
6. Grey Goo


harshilsharma63 said:


> meanwhile can you post such games here? I'll want to try some.


Not writing the obvious Dota 2 & TF2.
1. Path of Exile
2. Warframe
3. Robocraft
4. Tribes Ascend
5. Smite
6. Heroes & Generals


----------



## Shah (Apr 18, 2015)

Have anyone played Robin Hood: The Legend of Sherwood?? Is it worth buying?

Robin Hood: The Legend of Sherwood on Steam

I know it's an old game. But, heard it's similar to Commandos series. That's why I'm interested in it. Ratings are good too.


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

Shah said:


> Have anyone played Robin Hood: The Legend of Sherwood?? Is it worth buying?
> 
> Robin Hood: The Legend of Sherwood on Steam
> 
> I know it's an old game. But, heard it's similar to Commandos series. That's why I'm interested in it. Ratings are good too.



ask skud


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2015)

[MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION]

I have played that game, its very very good.. Each character has unique abilities just like Commandos and the pathfinding is much better than older Commandos games..
Also, there are alot more mechanics like civilians who will alert enemies when you do something suspicious in their FOV (like carrying a body etc) and the music is dynamic , it will change according to enemy behaviour..
there are tonnes of sidequests like raiding for money, capturing forts etc 
The main form of combat - melee combat is not a clickfest, you click and drag onto a specific symbol and you execute a special attack based on that.. For example, dragging a circle will make your character do a spinning attack, doing an infinity symbol will make a slow power attack etc... (just dont do this in a group lel)
Another game from the same developer is Desperados : wanted dead or alive.. It incorporates everything Robin Hood does and its even better (and has a more engaging storyline)


----------



## Shah (Apr 19, 2015)

[MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] and [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] Thanks. Will look into Desperados too.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 21, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> meanwhile can you post such games here? I'll want to try some.



Sure. Like  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] mentioned those games.
Depending on what type of games you want to try, there are quite a few...
Most famous would be the MOBA games :
1. League of Legends
2. Dota 2
3. Smite (for a more 3rd person feel.)
4. Infinite Crisis (Coming soon  )

FPS team shooters:
1. Planetside 2 - Personal fav.
2. Team Fortress 2
3. Ghost Recon Online (Not sure if its out.. will give this a shot for sure)
4. Heros and Generals (FPS RPG hybrid)
5. Tribes Ascend

Strategic RPG/RTS:
1. Path of Exile (Critically acclaimed and best alternate to Diablo, and in some ways even better.) - Just be prepared to grind like hell and play smart. Very easy to get in over your head. 
2. Warcraft III (till lvl 20 i think)
3. Drakensang Online (Poor IAP model)
4. Anno Online
5. Tribal Wars (or something like that... not sure about name)

Action RPG :
1. Vindictus (Hack and Slash) - Currently addicted to this. So far, beautiful IAP implementation where you need to pay to have style, but grind to get best equipment and gear. Very high focus on player skill and crafting, hence a pretty high difficulty reverse curve (gets harder as you progress), but very rewarding.
2. Warframe (TPS)
3. Neverwinter (TPA Classic hybrid) - Played for a bit... loads of fun. But paying money gets you too cool stuff that will make u feel bad watching others. lol. Does not need real money to finish the solo game. Much lesser learning curve than Vindictus.
4. Black Desert Online (Not out yet, but arguably the most anticipated of all)
5. Star Wars :  The Old republic (Free all the way and very AAA feel to the game, but very little progression in terms of rewards and experience for free players past lvl 20).
6. Age of Conan. (Again not really best exp for free players)

There are tons of others like Star Trek Online, World of Tanks, DC Universe Online, Marvel Heroes 2015, etc...  just google best free to play games.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 2, 2015)

Guys please recommend a sports game that is not based on a regular game like football, cricket, pool etc.
But based on an imaginary sports game ( like frozen cortex )

Also Looking for games that just require 'gaming skill'

Examples:
PES / FIFA
Super Meat Boy and similar platformers
Call of duty / Counter Strike (FPS)
Racing Games
Combat part in Mount and blade .

Basically games that can be played without having to deal with management / leveling up / rpg elements. Think Mount and blade without the RPG / roaming around elements.

Prefer something that is not a generic Platformer / Racing /FPS.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2015)

^^ Have you tried Portal? It's a definite game which requires 'skills'.

If you have heard about Portal, how about DeadCore? I am playing DeadCore these days. It's a game which is ruthless and requires tremendous skills. I got this game on Steam Sale and loving it.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 2, 2015)

> Have you tried Portal? It's a definite game which requires 'skills'.


Yup portal series is a favourite of mine.. But by skill I don't mean thinking skills (puzzle) , but movement of hands skills if it makes sense..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

cute.bandar said:


> Guys please recommend a sports game that is not based on a regular game like football, cricket, pool etc.
> But based on an imaginary sports game ( like frozen cortex )
> 
> Also Looking for games that just require 'gaming skill'
> ...



Hmm...For imaginary sports game, I guess "Tower Defense" games would be good for you.

1. Orcs Must Die 1 & 2
2. Sanctum

For Game that require skills

1. Portal series
2. The Talos Principle
3. Dark Souls series
4. DOTA 2
5. Assetto Corsetta
6. Project Cars
7. Grid Autosport and Race Driver Grid
8. Insurgency
9. Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising
10. Metro Games
11. XCOM Enemy Unknown
12. Total War Shogun 2
13. Company of Heroes 1

I can suggest so many games which require skills, but you see this is a subjective matter. What I might like for skill could be easy for you if you have played it too much. But the above games are pretty good in their own regard with being somewhat difficult.
I am not listing any 4X strategy games coz that might be too much, but if you are open to them then I can suggest some good 4X strategy games which require some serious attention and skill to play.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2015)

Soumik said:


> Sure. Like  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] mentioned those games.
> Depending on what type of games you want to try, there are quite a few...
> Most famous would be the MOBA games :
> 1. League of Legends
> ...


Very nice list, i might try some of the MMORPGs you pointed out.. what is IAP ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Very nice list, i might try some of the MMORPGs you pointed out.. what is IAP ?



For most of the game IAP are cosmetic products. However some games especially the FPS ones have IAP for weapons and skills but you can get there with playthrough as well.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2015)

cute.bandar said:


> Yup portal series is a favourite of mine.. But by skill I don't mean thinking skills (puzzle) , but movement of hands skills if it makes sense..



DeadCore. Exactly for what you need.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions! 
DeadCore: Looks great, but I have played wayyy too many FPS, and am looking for something different atm.

A genre that interests me that seems to fit the bill for me: arcade-y combat flight sims, like tom clancy's HAWX


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2015)

cute.bandar said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> DeadCore: Looks great, but I have played wayyy too many FPS, and am looking for something different atm.
> 
> A genre that interests me that seems to fit the bill for me: arcade-y combat flight sims, like tom clancy's HAWX



In that case try Ace Combat Assault Horizon if you haven't played it already.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 3, 2015)

cute.bandar said:


> Guys please recommend a sports game that is not based on a regular game like football, cricket, pool etc.
> But based on an imaginary sports game ( like frozen cortex )
> 
> Also Looking for games that just require 'gaming skill'
> ...



if you want to test your game skill , try Street fighter 4 or Injustice god among us . It constantly test your skills . Controller is highly recommended for this type of game . Also why not try some indie game like limbo , gone home , dear esther . Its a nice change from overrated fps/open world games .


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2015)

One of my friend wants turn based strategy (TBS) games which can be played on LAN ?

any suggestions ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 19, 2015)

IDK about TBS But Divinity Original Sin is a Turn based RPG (An extremely good one at that) that can be played on LAN..
In a few more months, the enhanced edition will launch


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 16, 2015)

I am looking for good local co-op/splitscreen games. Please recommend me some good titles to play with my friend.


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I am looking for good local co-op/splitscreen games. Please recommend me some good titles to play with my friend.


Same here... Need some LAN games for coo oop..

Have  l4d l4d2 , blur


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 16, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Same here... Need some LAN games for coo oop..
> 
> Have  l4d l4d2 , blur



Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Alok (Nov 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I am looking for good local co-op/splitscreen games. Please recommend me some good titles to play with my friend.



Mortal Kombat


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 16, 2015)

Alok said:


> Mortal Kombat



The latest version does not support local multiplayer, I think. Have to check


----------



## Alok (Nov 16, 2015)

mortal kombat komplete edition does


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 4, 2016)

Please suggest me some* Real Time Strategy Games from year 2014-2016* excluding StarCraft 2 titles.


----------



## JacobVR (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm in complete agreement as far as GRID vs GRID 2 is concerned; another thing which bugged me when I tried GRID 2 was the lack of a cockpit view. I know most people play in 3rd person, but for those who play in cockpit- this is a deal-breaker.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> Please suggest me some* Real Time Strategy Games from year 2014-2016* excluding StarCraft 2 titles.



Try Dawn of War 2 : Retribution, slightly dated though (2011)
but if you like Turn based Tactics, you might really enjoy it : Xcom Enemy Within.. This game is addicting as ****, Alok recommended me to play it and I loved it


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jan 6, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> Please suggest me some* Real Time Strategy Games from year 2014-2016* excluding StarCraft 2 titles.



It's sad nobody is making RTS games anymore. Now-a-days you'll only find turn based strategy games like _Civilization, X-COM, Endless Legend etc._ I miss the good old days of _AoE and AoM_ where you could build a city from the scratch, manage your resources, progress through ages, build an army, conquer the world and expand your empire all in *real time*. I myself have been searching for a new RTS game for a while now and all I found was some old games like _Rise of Nations, LotR: The Battle for Middle Earth 2, Warcraft 3 etc._ which feel slightly dated now. However, there's one new game that I found which might become the next _AoE_ and that's _0 A.D._ but the game is still under development although you can download and play the alpha version now for free if you want. I haven't played it yet, so I can't comment on the quality of the game but telling from the gameplay videos, it looks promising.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 7, 2016)

TheFallenLord said:


> It's sad nobody is making RTS games anymore. Now-a-days you'll only find turn based strategy games like _Civilization, X-COM, Endless Legend etc._ I miss the good old days of _AoE and AoM_ where you could build a city from the scratch, manage your resources, progress through ages, build an army, conquer the world and expand your empire all in *real time*. I myself have been searching for a new RTS game for a while now and all I found was some old games like _Rise of Nations, LotR: The Battle for Middle Earth 2, Warcraft 3 etc._ which feel slightly dated now. However, there's one new game that I found which might become the next _AoE_ and that's _0 A.D._ but the game is still under development although you can download and play the alpha version now for free if you want. I haven't played it yet, so I can't comment on the quality of the game but telling from the gameplay videos, it looks promising.



You stole my words. I HATE TURN BASED strategy games, the reason why I have mentioned REAL TIME in Bold letters, I know there are awesome games in TB genre, but I cant help but NOT play them. And its been a never-ending drought in RT strategy genre since I can remember! So I reached out in TDF if anyone of its large-gamer base can squeeze out two or three names that I have not already came across


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 7, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> You stole my words. I HATE TURN BASED strategy games, the reason why I have mentioned REAL TIME in Bold letters, I know there are awesome games in TB genre, but I cant help but NOT play them. And its been a never-ending drought in RT strategy genre since I can remember! So I reached out in TDF if anyone of its large-gamer base can squeeze out two or three names that I have not already came across



I also hated turn based games but XCOM Enemy Unknown is pretty good. It's not boring and you get results immediately after your turn. It's not like waiting for something to happen.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> Please suggest me some* Real Time Strategy Games from year 2014-2016* excluding StarCraft 2 titles.



Grey Goo. 
It came right on mind will suggest more after looking into it.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 20, 2016)

Why FIFA 15 isn't in the list of games to play?? fifa13 was there.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Why FIFA 15 isn't in the list of games to play?? fifa13 was there.


Haven't updated that spreadsheet for some months now. Will so when I get time. 
I can also give editing rights to someone who is willing to do it.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 22, 2016)

Oooo. but Sorry i am still not full time active on TDF yet. I plan to return soon though


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2016)

Anybody who has not played Half Life 2 must play...

Its a Epic game created by Valve.

This game was released way back in 2004...but still the graphics is excellent.


----------



## azvnoit (Apr 24, 2016)

Mostly, my weekends are an escape from work and I rely on movies and games to get through. I've been looking for some MMOs to start. 
I used to play Crazy Tao, Eudemons, Zero Online, all three are similar. But I played only to hoard on resources, build stuffs, I used to collect and upgrade gears/pets, not much fighting or socializing. Looking for MMOs for similar gameplay, where I can mostly build/upgrades my things; in short hoard. Any suggestions? Nothing too popular with too many players, they are tough to simply play with people paying to win; something with a thousand player base.


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 24, 2016)

^^ Wakfu. There is also a steam version available. (monthly subscription though)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> Mostly, my weekends are an escape from work and I rely on movies and games to get through. I've been looking for some MMOs to start.
> I used to play Crazy Tao, Eudemons, Zero Online, all three are similar. But I played only to hoard on resources, build stuffs, I used to collect and upgrade gears/pets, not much fighting or socializing. Looking for MMOs for similar gameplay, where I can mostly build/upgrades my things; in short hoard. Any suggestions? Nothing too popular with too many players, they are tough to simply play with people paying to win; something with a thousand player base.


Guild Wars 2. No monthly subscription.


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 8, 2016)

Looking for Sports type skill game that doesn't require a gamepad/joystick to be good at. 
I am looking for racing / aircombat / football / any other type game.
Previosuly have played - Meat boy and PES, but wasn't able to master them due to lack of joystick/gamepad...

Any suggestions please? 

ty


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 8, 2016)

cute.bandar said:


> Looking for Sports type skill game that doesn't require a gamepad/joystick to be good at.
> I am looking for racing / aircombat / football / any other type game.
> Previosuly have played - Meat boy and PES, but wasn't able to master them due to lack of joystick/gamepad...
> 
> ...



Rocket League ticks all your requirements lol


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 8, 2016)

hmm rocket league - I dunno. I have a sort of casual game type impression of it. 
So I am getting a gamepad. that would be wise I think.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 8, 2016)

cute.bandar said:


> hmm rocket league - I dunno. I have a sort of casual game type impression of it.
> So I am getting a gamepad. that would be wise I think.



It's casual as well as competitive. The first LAN tournament for this game just finished yesterday.
And the game is only going to go better.

Fair warning tho: Once you get hang of this game, it would be tough to leave.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 5, 2017)

Any suggestion for a game like Divinity Original Sins EE? I am playing this with my friend and enjoying it so much. I will finish it soon and will need a new game to play.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2017)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Any suggestion for a game like Divinity Original Sins EE? I am playing this with my friend and enjoying it so much. I will finish it soon and will need a new game to play.



That depends. If you are OK with singleplayer then
1. Pillars of Eternity
2. Wasteland 2
3. Shadowrun series

If you want Co-Op then (No TBS)
1. Grim Dawn
2. Baldur's Gate 2 Enhanced Edition series
3. Victor Vran etc.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 6, 2017)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Any suggestion for a game like Divinity Original Sins EE? I am playing this with my friend and enjoying it so much. I will finish it soon and will need a new game to play.



Divinity Original Sin 2
Tyranny


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2017)

Both in Early Access. Thats why I didn't suggested them.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 6, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Both in Early Access. Thats why I didn't suggested them.



Tyranny not in early access

Tyranny on Stea


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh Yes Sorry. By bad. Obsidian guys, good game but singleplayer only.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2017)

[MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION]

Try Xcom Enemy Within, Xcom 2


----------



## true_lies (Feb 10, 2017)

Which Fallout game is good for a first time start in the series . Never played any Fallout game before. Played Skyrim, loved it so looking to try other Bethesda games. Want good story, gameplay and plenty of side quests.
System specs in sig below

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Which Fallout game is good for a first time start in the series . Never played any Fallout game before. Played Skyrim, loved it so looking to try other Bethesda games. Want good story, gameplay and plenty of side quests.
> System specs in sig below
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


Fallout 3


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2017)

Why do I feel so bored in Fallout 4?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2017)

Because it is boring.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: PC Game Deals*

Can someone suggest good game for my new computer??

And also FIFA 18 availability??
Info about FIFA 17 key purchase, DVD, deal, online purchase option? Best deal?

Zotac GTX1060 6GB
Any offer for free game with this GPU?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: PC Game Deals*



TigerKing said:


> Can someone suggest good game for my new computer??
> 
> And also FIFA 18 availability??
> Info about FIFA 17 key purchase, DVD, deal, online purchase option? Best deal?
> ...


There are way too many to pen down. 

Share what genre of games do you like to make things more on point.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: PC Game Deals*



aniketdawn.89 said:


> There are way too many to pen down.
> 
> Share what genre of games do you like to make things more on point.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ok.
I played only Counter strike, age of mythology​, cricket, fifa 07, NFS, etc etc games on old computer.
First person shooter will be good and sports genre (cricket, FIFA).

Steam, origin or any other which is best?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: PC Game Deals*



TigerKing said:


> Ok.
> I played only Counter strike, age of mythology​, cricket, fifa 07, NFS, etc etc games on old computer.
> First person shooter will be good and sports genre (cricket, FIFA).
> 
> Steam, origin or any other which is best?


FPS: doom 1,2,3,4, bulletstrom, crysis 1,2,3, bioshock 1,2,3, the darkness 2, rainbow six (all games), Call Of duty (all games), Battlefield (all games), Half Life 1,2 ep1 ep2, Black Mesa, Fallout 1,2,3, Stalker 1,2,3

Order of preference of clients for me:

Steam(for everything) Galaxy(old games)
Origin (ea games only)
Battle.net (Blizzard games only)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: PC Game Deals*



TigerKing said:


> Ok.
> I played only Counter strike, age of mythology​, cricket, fifa 07, NFS, etc etc games on old computer.
> First person shooter will be good and sports genre (cricket, FIFA).
> 
> Steam, origin or any other which is best?


Steam is preferred. As for games, see the first page of this thread. I have made 3 tables just for this. Haven't updated that for like 1 year or so. But otherwise its spot on.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 5, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> ^that's probably a legacy physx driver that's required for the game to work,you may uninstall it from the control panel if you've removed UT already(btw that game suk$).



Do you know anything similar game like that unreal tournament.??
I used to play this game a lot. but now I also feel the same. it suk**.


----------



## seamon (May 3, 2017)

Suggest me some Open World or Linear Adventure game(Mass effect Andromeda, Uncharted etc) on any platform XB1, PS4, PC etc. Just needs to be good.


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2017)

Horizon Zero Dawn.


----------



## seamon (May 4, 2017)

Okay ordered that. Anything else?


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2017)

Dark Souls 3
Nier Automata
Resident Evil 7

Only telling games of 2017 coz I don't know what games you have played already.


----------



## seamon (May 5, 2017)

Okay I'll try out Nier and Resident Evil 7.
I have DS3 but I die T_T


----------



## Pasapa (May 6, 2017)

^ Get Nioh and Gravity rush 2.. Persona 5 if you like jrpg's.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2017)

For those who want to play PC-Games for a fraction of the cost:Deadenuvo | Denuvo Gaming Experience


----------



## masterkd (May 12, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> For those who want to play PC-Games for a fraction of the cost:Deadenuvo | Denuvo Gaming Experience


I don't get it. Is it legit? How is it so cheap?


----------



## seamon (May 13, 2017)

^Definitely not legit.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 23, 2017)

Anybody playing Survarium?
It's developed by the same team(Vostok) who developed the legendary Stalker series.

I think it's a cross between Stalker:Chernobyl & Metro 2033

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Anybody playing Survarium?
> It's developed by the same team(Vostok) who developed the legendary Stalker series.
> 
> I think it's a cross between Stalker:Chernobyl & Metro 2033
> ...


It's very bad.

I played it regularly after release. Servers are too far away for smooth play for us. Plus just death match.

Nowhere near Stalker even though it's the same team.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jun 25, 2017)

Any games with a good horde/survival mode in single-player/co-op on steam.
Similar to ME3 MP's or CoD MW3's/BO zombies'

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2017)

Try Killing Floor 2, L4D2, Payday 2


----------



## true_lies (Jun 25, 2017)

^Buying LFD2, got PD2 for free last week

Anyone played Ryse: Son of Rome. How is it?

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Anyone played Ryse: Son of Rome. How is it?


Graphics is Marvellous but Gameplay review is Bad


----------



## true_lies (Jun 27, 2017)

^yeah saw some gamplay online. Excellent graphics thanks to CryEngine. Combat looks similar to Arkham games except he's got a sword and shield instead of Batman's fists. Added to cart.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## ellydev (Jul 12, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Dark Souls 3
> Nier Automata
> Resident Evil 7
> 
> Only telling games of 2017 coz I don't know what games you have played already.



Up for NieR: Automata - it's such a good game, I already managed to go through 3 endings (bought not too long ago). Just to give full info: RPG, developed by PlatiniumGames.
Here's some more of course: Nier: Automata - Wikipedia
Also, I got mine a bit cheaper here if that helps: NieR: Automata Steam Key GLOBAL - G2A.COM

Enjoy!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2017)

ellydev said:


> Up for NieR: Automata - it's such a good game, I already managed to go through 3 endings (bought not too long ago). Just to give full info: RPG, developed by PlatiniumGames.
> Here's some more of course: Nier: Automata - Wikipedia
> Also, I got mine a bit cheaper here if that helps: NieR: Automata Steam Key GLOBAL - G2A.COM
> 
> Enjoy!


Please refrain from suggesting dubious sites here. G2A is one of them.


----------



## ellydev (Jul 12, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Please refrain from suggesting dubious sites here. G2A is one of them.



Sorry, didn't know this one is seen as such here. I never had any problems with them...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2017)

ellydev said:


> Sorry, didn't know this one is seen as such here. I never had any problems with them...


Its not about problems. It's about what they practice.


----------



## tonnyhadric (Nov 16, 2017)

Looking for Sports type skill game that doesn't require a gamepad/joystick to be good at.
I am looking for racing / aircombat / football / any other type game.
Previosuly have played - Meat boy and PES, but wasn't able to master them due to lack of joystick/gamepad...

Any suggestions please?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 16, 2017)

tonnyhadric said:


> Looking for Sports type skill game that doesn't require a gamepad/joystick to be good at.
> I am looking for racing / aircombat / football / any other type game.
> Previosuly have played - Meat boy and PES, but wasn't able to master them due to lack of joystick/gamepad...
> 
> Any suggestions please?


Have you tried Mirror's Edge? If yes, then have you tried Mirror's Edge 2? It's perfect for what you described you need.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2017)

tonnyhadric said:


> Looking for Sports type skill game that doesn't require a gamepad/joystick to be good at.
> I am looking for racing / aircombat / football / any other type game.
> Previosuly have played - Meat boy and PES, but wasn't able to master them due to lack of joystick/gamepad...
> 
> Any suggestions please?


Virtua Tennis 4.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2017)

tonnyhadric said:


> Looking for Sports type skill game that doesn't require a gamepad/joystick to be good at.
> I am looking for racing / aircombat / football / any other type game.
> Previosuly have played - Meat boy and PES, but wasn't able to master them due to lack of joystick/gamepad...
> 
> Any suggestions please?



Getting a gamepad really worth it - So instead of limiting yourself to keyboard and mouse only get a gamepad. I know this is not the answer of what you are looking for but couldn't resist myself  from suggesting a thing for you as a gamer to another one.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 21, 2017)

topgear said:


> Getting a gamepad really worth it - So instead of limiting yourself to keyboard and mouse only get a gamepad. I know this is not the answer of what you are looking for but couldn't resist myself  from suggesting a thing for you as a gamer to another one.



I have a gamepad but I never use it.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 21, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> I have a gamepad but I never use it.


You mean you prefer keyboard for games like FIFA or NFS? Op mentioned he wants to play sports related games.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> I have a gamepad but I never use it.



For sports related games it's  better to use one specially for wrestling,  fighting or resident evil type games ( old ones ) and many more. Using red gear wired gamepad and experience has been very good so far.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 21, 2017)

No i don't play sports games. But i do play racing games with keyboard. Also 2D platformer games.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2018)

The strategy games of 2018 | PC Gamer


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 23, 2018)

I will start playing Witcher 3. I have tried to understand the Witcher lore from youtube. Should I skip 1 & 2 and just start with the 3? What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2018)

Not at all, would recommend you play all three for the full experience.
Witcher 1 is a hardcore RPG though, no hand holding or quest markers.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Not at all, would recommend you play all three for the full experience.
> Witcher 1 is a hardcore RPG though, no hand holding or quest markers.



Thanks. I will buy the Witcher 1 at steam now. Price is rs 369. So don't see any point in waiting for sale as even then it won't make much difference.


----------



## TigerKing (May 21, 2018)

Question = Need game suggestions for young kids age between 3 to 10 yrs.

in detail = guests are coming to my place, staying for 4-5 days.
So which games will be suitable to them.
also they are not very good at gaming and handling computer. So someone will their watching them.
Any game suggestions,,

I was thinking Angry Birds will do but its also on mobile.
Also there are flash games and online games option.
There is also option for bluestacks or android emulator, but this is their 1st time on computer. It will become hard to play.
Please help me sort out these things.


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Question = Need game suggestions for young kids age between 3 to 10 yrs.
> 
> in detail = guests are coming to my place, staying for 4-5 days.
> So which games will be suitable to them.
> ...


On Steam:
Cuphead
Rocket League
Jet Set Radio
Portal 1/2


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 21, 2018)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Thanks. I will buy the Witcher 1 at steam now. Price is rs 369. So don't see any point in waiting for sale as even then it won't make much difference.


It usually goes for below 100 rupees on sale.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Question = Need game suggestions for young kids age between 3 to 10 yrs.
> 
> in detail = guests are coming to my place, staying for 4-5 days.
> So which games will be suitable to them.
> ...


If u have windows 10 than many games are available on it such as Candy Crush Saga, Subway, Asphalt 8 etc


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 21, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It usually goes for below 100 rupees on sale.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Thanks. I had later bought it at GOG for 60 rs.  Did some chapters but no time to finish the game yet.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> On Steam:
> Cuphead
> Rocket League
> Jet Set Radio
> Portal 1/2


Add to this,
Ori and the blind forest


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Question = Need game suggestions for young kids age between 3 to 10 yrs.
> 
> in detail = guests are coming to my place, staying for 4-5 days.
> So which games will be suitable to them.
> ...



Any old NFS game starting from NFS UG2 / Blur.


----------



## TigerKing (May 29, 2018)

Thanks everyone for suggestions..
Flash games and old games saved me..


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 30, 2018)

Can anyone suggest free multiplayer game fps or any other, for new steam users?
Can they play multiplayer games?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Can anyone suggest free multiplayer game fps or any other, for new steam users?
> Can they play multiplayer games?




_BlackSquad 
Warface
Planetside 2
Hawken_


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2019)

Starfield - Everything we know about Bethesda's space RPG | PC Gamer


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 15, 2019)

Online Multiplayer, free , not-pixelated okish graphic games for 2 people that are less than 1Gb ? 2 people in a team OR 1 vs 1 
Suggestions please..


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2019)

Apex Legends is really damn good. 3 people in a team, good graphics, but no game can be less than 1 gb in size nowadays.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 30, 2019)

GSC Game World Reveals S.T.A.L.K.E.R.2 Artwork and Music


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> GSC Game World Reveals S.T.A.L.K.E.R.2 Artwork and Music



The news is music to my ear.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 5, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> GSC Game World Reveals S.T.A.L.K.E.R.2 Artwork and Music


I hope they fixed their engine for this.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2019)

10 PC Games with the Best Graphics and Visual Fidelity
15 Best Story-Rich Games on PC: Updated October 2019


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2019)

Want to try Control on PC


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 23, 2019)

The Best Looking Games on PC: The Most Graphically Advanced Titles you can play in 2019


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 9, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Want to try Control on PC


When will this come to Steam?
As I don't wanna install epic launcher
I am already using Steam & UPlay

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> When will this come to Steam?
> As I don't wanna install epic launcher
> I am already using Steam & UPlay
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


_Release Date_: Coming August 2020

Better install Epic launcher and uninstall it later


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2019)

Assassin’s Creed Ragnarok release latest on PS4 and Xbox as Ubisoft reveal future plans
Star Citizen Breaks Through $250 Million Crowdfunding Milestone; Free Fly Event Still Active


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Assassin’s Creed Ragnarok release latest on PS4 and Xbox as Ubisoft reveal future plans


AC series lost its touch. It's just playing the same game with different mods, or it's only to me?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 2, 2019)

AC2 and ACBlackFlag


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> AC series lost its touch. It's just playing the same game with different mods, or it's only to me?


I dont think so because Origins took it to next level while Odyssey out did Origins in every aspect like Witcher series.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> AC series lost its touch. It's just playing the same game with different mods, or it's only to me?


I agree as well. AC kind of lost its touch at AC3. That's when the original creator of the Assassin's Creed series was fired (or he quit IDR). AC4 was good by a fluke and everything after that is just mediocre.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2019)

Flash said:


> AC series lost its touch. It's just playing the same game with different mods, or it's only to me?



I'm on the same boat - did not play a single Ac game after AC3 - tried black flag but did not continue. The original creator had much better story making ability. Ac is not about only action and breath taking graphics. It was all about nice gameplay with an engaging storyline - now since the story is missing AC series has lost it path.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2019)

I have lost interest in AC but still Far Cry is there with me. I have played all Far Cry games till now. After FC3 all are more or less same but I like the gameplay so I play them. Have to play AC from 3. Played till Revelations.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 5, 2020)

The Very Best Games of 2019 - TechQuila Edition


----------



## theterminator (Mar 29, 2020)

I am a big fan of GTA,Hitman, Call of duty series .. need recommendations for a good series


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I am a big fan of GTA,Hitman, Call of duty series .. need recommendations for a good series


Play Mafia series as u are a Fan of GTA.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 29, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Play Mafia series as u are a Fan of GTA.



Have played little bit Mafia 3 , Saints Row, Sleeping Dogs, didn’t felt the quality of GTA vehicle driving 
I’ve got my eyes on Watchdogs ... is the first part worth playing? 

Im currently playing CODMW2


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 29, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Have played little bit Mafia 3 , Saints Row, Sleeping Dogs, didn’t felt the quality of GTA vehicle driving
> I’ve got my eyes on Watchdogs ... is the first part worth playing?
> 
> Im currently playing CODMW2


Watchdogs are interesting games, better play 1st then 2nd one as 2nd one has improved a lot of stuff over 1st. Both have a decent story of vigilante hacking. Definitely worth a play, both the games.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Have played little bit Mafia 3 , Saints Row, Sleeping Dogs, didn’t felt the quality of GTA vehicle driving
> I’ve got my eyes on Watchdogs ... is the first part worth playing?
> 
> Im currently playing CODMW2



Don't forget to try Mafia 1 and 2.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 5, 2020)

topgear said:


> Don't forget to try Mafia 1 and 2.


specially mafia 2 if you're a GTA fan


----------



## Desmond (Apr 5, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> specially mafia 2 if you're a GTA fan


However, note that unlike GTA, Mafia 2 is very linear despite the open world.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 5, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> However, note that unlike GTA, Mafia 2 is very linear despite the open world.



Actually i bought mafia 2 from fk some 3-4 yrs back and have its dvd .. i did play it for a few mins but didn’t felt the GTA feel 
I’m eagerly waiting for my desktop parts to arrive and continue with GTA 5. After that I’m very excited about Red Dead Redemption 2. Its a massive open world game from what I can gather from YouTube.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 5, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Actually i bought mafia 2 from fk some 3-4 yrs back and have its dvd .. i did play it for a few mins but didn’t felt the GTA feel
> I’m eagerly waiting for my desktop parts to arrive and continue with GTA 5. After that I’m very excited about Red Dead Redemption 2. Its a massive open world game from what I can gather from YouTube.


Even i would say that Mafia 2 is one of the best games i ever played even better than GTA.Mafia 2 initial missions are okay The game and its open worldness begins in later mission I was astonished by it later.You should give a second chance to it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2020)

Mafia 3 even surpasses Mafia 2 in terms of Map-Size and open-world.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 5, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Even i would say that Mafia 2 is one of the best games i ever played even better than GTA.Mafia 2 initial missions are okay The game and its open worldness begins in later mission I was astonished by it later.You should give a second chance to it.



Today i bought Max Payne 3 & GTA trilogy of 3, Vice city & San Andreas & downloaded all. I have played this trilogy way back in 2007. Back then I didn’t use to purchase anything (u knw). 
I played GTA 3 for a while and planned to play max payne 3 until I accidentally clicked the San Andreas shortcut & OH MAN! Grove street got me ... Now im planning to complete it 100% .. Man this is not a Game I’ll tell you, its something else. The music , the sfx menu sounds, the controls .. all hit back at me. Mind you i have played GTA IV, lost and damned, ballad of gay tony , GTA 5 (upto introduction of Trevor) but nothing beats the 1990s retro atmosphere, grove street and ballas gangs rivalry , the radios & the simplicity of the controls, the way you gain skill in each of the weapons, driving, riding, flying skill, gym exercises building physique and health in a very easy to use control is just UNBELIEVABLE. 
This game was just way ahead of its time. 
And now I know why many open world games fail to meet my expectations, its coz of this game only.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 6, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Mafia 3 even surpasses Mafia 2 in terms of Map-Size and open-world.


Yeah but i liked mafia 2 story better


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Assassin's creed origin or odyssey which is the better game ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Assassin's creed origin or odyssey which is the better game ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Both are different in terms of plot and story... I am yet to play both


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Apr 24, 2020)

I mean in terms of gameplay which game is better ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 24, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Assassin's creed origin or odyssey which is the better game ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Play both as both are good. Origins was a big change for AC series & Odyssey refined it further.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Apr 24, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Play both as both are good. Origins was a big change for AC series & Odyssey refined it further.


Thanks though which game has shorter quests since I hate long quests ? I only played ac4 and left it feeling bored in the initial quests.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Thanks though which game has shorter quests since I hate long quests ? I only played ac4 and left it feeling bored in the initial quests.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Origins is shorter than Odyssey


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 25, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Thanks though which game has shorter quests since I hate long quests ? I only played ac4 and left it feeling bored in the initial quests.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Maybe its the wrong genre for you as AC4 is one of the best AC games. Maybe Odyssey has a more interesting initial story line up as you are thrown into Sparta vs Athens battlefield.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 25, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Maybe its the wrong genre for you as AC4 is one of the best AC games. Maybe Odyssey has a more interesting initial story line up as you are thrown into Sparta vs Athens battlefield.



Best game is ac2 in ac series


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 25, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Best game is ac2 in ac series
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I said "one of the best"


----------



## cute.bandar (May 8, 2020)

Something like Bombsquad - free casual PvP online multiplayer  ? Its perfect, but friend getting bad connection / speed


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2020)

How is the Saints Row Series ?
Saints Row 3 Remastered is released...worth playing ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> How is the Saints Row Series ?
> Saints Row 3 Remastered is released...worth playing ?


I played the original was. Definitely worth it. Good campaign overall. Graphics overhaul looks comprehensive. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 13, 2021)

Hey guys!

Me and my friend were Far Cry 3 co-op but it doesn't have any save point so we start the game from beginning every time! So I dont want to play that game anymore.

Please suggest some online co-op game which will run at least 60fps on 1050Ti+R5 3600. My friend seem to have 960 in his laptop.
I liked Deep galactic rock but need 4 players. I loved Diablo 3 but seems like it is too heavy for 1050Ti.
I don't want to play CS kind of games where  I would literally die in 3 secs in every game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Me and my friend were Far Cry 3 co-op but it doesn't have any save point so we start the game from beginning every time! So I dont want to play that game anymore.
> 
> ...


Play Divinity original sin and os2.. it is elder scrolls type exploration game but combat is turn based. fantastic soundtrack..
os1 is light hearted and funny.. os2 is grim and story focused..
refer to cooptimus.com for more games


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 13, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Me and my friend were Far Cry 3 co-op but it doesn't have any save point so we start the game from beginning every time! So I dont want to play that game anymore.
> 
> ...



Portal 2


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 13, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Play Divinity original sin and os2.. it is elder scrolls type exploration game but combat is turn based. fantastic soundtrack..
> os1 is light hearted and funny.. os2 is grim and story focused..
> refer to cooptimus.com for more games


I am not sure if I would like turn based games. At this moment i am too spoiled with Rocket League where I launch the game and go into a online match almost right away. 
I have that game in my wishlist on Steam but I think now I just want to play something with less patience and more action on the screen.
I am checking that website! Nice suggestion!



chimera201 said:


> Portal 2


This game I will play local co-op for now. Added to my wishlist, this one ever comes on sale?


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 13, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> This game I will play local co-op for now. Added to my wishlist, this one ever comes on sale?



*steamdb.info/app/620/Lowest price - 34 Rs


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2021)

You can also play state of decay 2, good coop where you bash in zombies, build settlements etc.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Me and my friend were Far Cry 3 co-op but it doesn't have any save point so we start the game from beginning every time! So I dont want to play that game anymore.
> 
> ...



Borderlands Series.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Me and my friend were Far Cry 3 co-op but it doesn't have any save point so we start the game from beginning every time! So I dont want to play that game anymore.
> 
> ...


For looter shooters, Destiny 2 & warframe. After D2 became free, I feel it would some beginner's guide for new players to understand the game, like Warframe does.

If you have the offer to buy Xbox Game Pass for 1 month for ₹50, then get that & complete campaign of Gears 4 & 5. Also try Forza Horizon 4, needs to hit lv20 (4-5hrs of game play) for coop maybe. There are games like Sea of Thieves & many more in XGP to try out.

Heard good things about Valheim, maybe worth checking.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 14, 2021)

Borderland 2, state of decay 2 and Valhiem added to wishlist, will grab it on next sale. I saw Destiny 2, I liked it and it was running above 60fps at medium but its 105 GB! My friend was calling me to play COD Warzone and I denied saying huge size as one of the reason  How is the learning curve and matchmaking in this? Will I die in 5 secs? I am just beginner in shooter games.
I am avoiding the game pass for now. May be in future once I have better GPU to actually enjoy the games in EA play.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 14, 2021)

How is Deep Rock Galactic? 2 people can play online or we need minimum 4?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Borderland 2, state of decay 2 and Valhiem added to wishlist, will grab it on next sale. I saw Destiny 2, I liked it and it was running above 60fps at medium but its 105 GB! My friend was calling me to play COD Warzone and I denied saying huge size as one of the reason  How is the learning curve and matchmaking in this? Will I die in 5 secs? I am just beginner in shooter games.
> I am avoiding the game pass for now. May be in future once I have better GPU to actually enjoy the games in EA play.


EA play isn't available to PC yet & you need XGP ultimate for that when it comes. I grabbed EA play a week back when it was on an introductory offer of ₹70-80 for new members.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 14, 2021)

^Nice. I almost bought the 50INR offer but backed out at last moment since I did even had PC back then. I will think about it next year I guess.

Has anyone played DRONE the game? I am impressed by the graphics. Going to check Demo now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 11, 2021)

Here's the E3 2021 Schedule that you need


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2021)

Some games that I feel are worth exploring.

Ground control
Little fighter 2
Burnout paradise
Machinarium
Icy tower
Feeding Frenzy
Virtual villagers 
Luxor series
Trackmania sunrise
Genshin impact 

Are we including online rpgs as well?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2021)

Anyone saw the new elden ring trailer. Wtf does grrm have to do with this game.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 11, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


>


How is this game different from dark souls and bloodborne?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> How is this game different from dark souls and bloodborne?


Not sure, didn't play those, likely won't play this well. Too weird looking characters. At least the main character & side kicks should be good looking


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 11, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Not sure, didn't play those, likely won't play this well. Too weird looking characters. At least the main character & side kicks should be good looking


I also haven't dug up much into dark souls game but @Nerevarine is into those hopefully he can tell.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> How is this game different from dark souls and bloodborne?


It would be very similar. All From software games have similar aesthetics. @Desmond David probably biggest fan here.

I am glad elden ring resembles dark souls more than the demon souls remastered on ps5. I feel demon souls remastered made by a different studio focuses more on graphics quality than gameplay (which is a copy paste of original demon souls anyway, no original content)


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


>


Oh shit. I thought this was vaporware. However since Miyazaki is now president of From Software I don't think he will be directly involved with this. But let's see what George RR Martin has cooked up here.

BTW, better post this in the dedicated Elden Ring thread.



pkkumarcool said:


> How is this game different from dark souls and bloodborne?


Doesn't seem too different. The gameplay still seems to be same as some character from a chosen one prophecy who returns from the dead when killed. Here they are called Tarnished similar to how we had Chosen Undead in Dark Souls.



Nerevarine said:


> @Desmond David probably biggest fan here.


I am probably not the only one here, but yeah I love the Souls series a lot as well as Sekiro. I hope Bloodborne comes to PC someday.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 14, 2021)

Any good racing games/sims to play that are not really demanding when it comes hardware. Last racing game I played was NFS Most Wanted 2005 (really good) and 2012 (very bad). Forza series looks good, impressed by the new one.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 14, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Any good racing games/sims to play that are not really demanding when it comes hardware. Last racing game I played was NFS Most Wanted 2005 (really good) and 2012 (very bad). Forza series looks good, impressed by the new one.


Burnout Paradise, NFS Hot Pursuit 2010


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 14, 2021)

Anyone still plays NFSMW 2005? or NFSHP 2010?


----------



## Kaniska.Saikia (Dec 5, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Anyone still plays NFSMW 2005? or NFSHP 2010?



I still have the Black Edition DVD.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 5, 2021)

i still have my CDs of nfs 3,iv and porsche unleashed (all originals)-really those were the days,when there was no online bull$hit and one could actually own a complete physical copy of the game he loved in his/her collection and not have to resort to downloading it everytime he formatted your pc.Also there was no activation or DRM related nonsense that required an always on internet connection!

Despite all the advancements and conveniences offered by the online platforms like steam,i still dislike them to some extent as with the advent of online gaming,the era of big box pc games that were sold in retail has come to an abrupt halt!


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 5, 2021)

Will pc gaming ever become affordable again?With the extortionate prices of gpus currently,where a paltry 1650 is sold for 27k,i feel as though its no longer viable for the average joe who cannot afford to spend more than 50-60k for a decent gaming pc.And it seems highly unlikely that this bitcoin mining frenzy would stop anytime soon.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 5, 2021)

Yes, desktop PC gaming is not worth it now IMO. Gaming laptops are still fine & 3050 laptops at 70k are a good deal for most casual gamers.

Hate me if know want, but crypto crash will help a lot with GPUs. Few months back when BTC started falling, so did GPU prices. 

Sadly, Xbox Series X & PS5 aren't reliably available as well.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 5, 2021)

Nothing is readily available. It's the end times.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jan 22, 2022)

Suggest a open world game please.

I have already played Skyrim, far cry 3, far cry primal.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 22, 2022)

Genshin impact. And if there's a pc emulator for switch then try zelda breath of the wild.
*www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/open-world-pc-games/Here are the AAA titles.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jan 22, 2022)

aby geek said:


> Genshin impact. And if there's a pc emulator for switch then try zelda breath of the wild.
> *www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/open-world-pc-games/Here are the AAA titles.


I didn't like Genshin Imapct. Thanks for the list, I will continue playing Horizon Zero Dawn.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2022)

khalil1210 said:


> Suggest a open world game please.
> 
> I have already played Skyrim, far cry 3, far cry primal.


Yakuza series


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2022)

khalil1210 said:


> Suggest a open world game please.
> 
> I have already played Skyrim, far cry 3, far cry primal.


Red Dead Redemption 2

This game has spoiled other open world games for me. Though there are very few fast travel options, so you will be moving around a lot. But the world is much better than any other and the NPCs don't feel like cardboard cutouts.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2022)

khalil1210 said:


> Suggest a open world game please.
> 
> I have already played Skyrim, far cry 3, far cry primal.


Assassin's Creed Odyssey


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 23, 2022)

khalil1210 said:


> Suggest a open world game please.
> 
> I have already played Skyrim, far cry 3, far cry primal.


Horizon Zero Dawn, Assassin's creed series, newer FC games, Watch Dogs series, to name a few.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2022)

khalil1210 said:


> Suggest a open world game please.
> 
> I have already played Skyrim, far cry 3, far cry primal.



GTA series, Kingdom of Amalur


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 27, 2022)

Anyone played monster hunter world? 

How is it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 13, 2022)

Coming to Xbox Gamepass /PC over the next 12 months
*i.imgur.com/350xxDe.png

Source: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/XboxGamePass/comments/varxu1


----------

